# Rate what the above user is listening to!



## Pfalz (Mar 3, 2013)

I couldn't find a thread like this on here, so let's get started. Basically what happens is you post a video of something you're listening to right now and the next person rates/comments on it then posts what they're listening to. 

I'll start:


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 3, 2013)

Ill play your game.
I have always had a thing where I listened to one band for about 80% of the time and then the obsession just stops. lordi -> linkin park -> slipknot -> korn -> gojira -> nociceptor and then I found more music that I didnt have time to obsess over because of more new music. I was literally (probably not) the biggest gojira fan and I was so hyped for the new album (staying up all night to hear them play a new song on the radio). And then about 10 days before the album release I lost interest and I have not listened to them since. I heard that this was the weakest album yet, coming from a band that could have been pushing new things, it was just too ... safe.
So here I go, new gojira ... ill be back in six minutes ... Actually, I recognise this so I must have heard it at some point. I remember it really pissing me off because in the first riff they had used all of the key characteristics of what people like about gojira, palm muted riff followed by a rake on the fourth fret harmonic, this riff was followed by tremello picking the same note. It's like they were going lets please the gojira fanboy as fast as we can, but I saw through it. This said, the change around the 2.20 mark was spectacular. This part probably made the song for me after the weaker intro section. and what happened at 4:10, all of the crushingness of a breakdown without cheating and having a breakdown. Kind of stopped abruptly. Just realised that i'm rambling a little now, to I will include a tl;dr.

*tl;dr - It has been far too long since I listened to gojra. 6/10.*





My turn!
Native Construct - Chromatic Aberration (HQ) - YouTube
this song is my everything 

---edit--- URL fail


----------



## abandonist (Mar 3, 2013)

I'll be honest. That's just really really not my thing. I'm not even qualified to make a rating.

xx/10


Mine:

Dirty music made by dirty dudes - like all the real shit.


----------



## fassaction (Mar 3, 2013)

I cant even rate this....From the moment I pushed play I just cringed. I really really really just dont get that style of metal. I get that it does require some sort of talent, but to someone like me its just awful screeching and blast beats.

Personally I could only rate it at like a 2 out of 10. No offense, but to each his own. Definitely not my cup of tea.


I prefer a little more melody, more spacey progy type stuff.....and the older I get, the less I like harsh vocals and gravitate more towards bands that use mostly clean vocals. These guys are the exception. There is something about this band that I just love. Their songs are long, drawn out, and just bad ass...to me at least. IIRC, Rosetta's claim to fame is "metal for astronauts". I can believe that statement, as I can just space out listening to them.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Mar 3, 2013)

fassaction said:


>


[/QUOTE]

I like this thread, hopefully it doesn't turn into 2/10 after 3/10 after 2/10.


I enjoyed the song, mostly because of the drumming!
Was a little hard to get into at first, but once I came to understand what was actually going on it became quite nice!
Didn't enjoy the vocals at some points, though.
I totally loved the 'drop' into the more standard groove at 3:10.
8/10!


and here you clowns go


----------



## Idontpersonally (Mar 3, 2013)

Edit[ah got me...only when i use ^'s] 


I like greg howe though not something i could listen to all day... Solid 9 for rythm, feel, groove.
Took me two days to listen to the entire thing, for an honest rating i challenge you to not skip around..but if you must...


----------



## The_Mop (Mar 3, 2013)

I don't like post-metal at the best of times. I hate it when it's taken to ridiculous lengths like this, I can't see any value in it. Sorry man, I can't rate this anything other than a complete 0.

I've been listening to this, a local band.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Mar 3, 2013)

one does not simply call epic stoner doom genius 'post metal'.


----------



## The_Mop (Mar 3, 2013)

Ehh, whatever. Part of what annoys me about that whole sub genre is the pickyness of labelling the sub-sub-genres. All it's going to lead to is subdividing into sub-sub-sub genres, and more internet whining as a result.

As much as I hate the response 'It all just sounds like noise to me', as used by the uninitiated when referring to ANY metal, I think that's kidna what they're going for for most post-metal/stoner/doom/however-the-hell-you-wanna-classify-it, and it doesn't appeal to me. I certainly wouldn't call it genius.


----------



## Curt (Mar 3, 2013)

Well, i'm posting from my shitbox360, so I can't link... But...

Attila -Jumanji

Just joot00b it, mayne.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Mar 3, 2013)

Not really my thing but not the worst I've heard. 5/10


----------



## skisgaar (Mar 3, 2013)

^ Not bad. Pretty chill, some interesting bits in it, natural progression. 5/10

Here's mine:


----------



## IamSatai (Mar 3, 2013)

^ Whoa, nice and epic. I quite enjoyed that. I'm going to go with a 8/10, even though I am not quite sure how to quantify my enjoyment of a song on such a scale.

Now, here is a band I never thought I would get into; Radiohead. When I gave there later albums a chance, I found that I absolutely love them. It's something about the production and the atmosphere they create.


----------



## skeels (Mar 3, 2013)

Ok. I like this thread. Great idea. 

Above post-not for listening over morning coffee. Sorry.
Movie credit stuff. Thematic anthem. Ambient video game music. 
Kinda heard it a million times. Good for what it is. 

And now for something completely different. ..


EDIT: Ooops. Ninja'd. Was for above above post. 
Dang I'm slow before coffee. ...


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Mar 3, 2013)

Awesome dude, gives me a sort of Primus vibe. 7/10

MONUMENTS - Regenerate (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube

inb4 "djent sux"


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Mar 3, 2013)

I think I like this... Reminds me of a blend of Look what I did and Nick Cave

I'll give it the benefit of the doubt. 8/10



Edit: Damn, Ninja'd with Fear.

Monuments, I like it. 8/10 is still my score.


----------



## rekab (Mar 3, 2013)

^ 2/10 way too much yelling/noise for me


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 3, 2013)

^ 3/10, i cant stand that dudes voice

i await the low rating haha


----------



## Black Mamba (Mar 3, 2013)

^ 6/10 pretty good


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 3, 2013)

^ While the Savage Garden vocals are not for me, there was some good shit going on in that song, I then got to the solo and shit got real!. Hard to rate a song with a number, I'll give it a 3 on a scale from -10 to 10, how about that?

This be the stuff I'm currently listening to.


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 3, 2013)

^ I give it 4/10. I would have scored lower because I REALLY hate that vocal style, but the solos and overall musicianship from the rest of the band were pretty top-notch. 

Edit: This was aimed at that Ocean band two posts above mine. I'll listen to Odious and give it a rating in a minute.
Edit 2: There's some seriously good shit going on in that Odious song. 8/10 



Mmm... I love me some grindy goodness. I love the way Matt and Leon blend high fry vocals with low gutteral ones:


----------



## kunalbatra (Mar 3, 2013)

^3/10. Not much into grind stuff. 


This piece is originally written for a harpsichord but i love the piano version more.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Mar 3, 2013)

^ 7/10, I have a strange appreciation for that kind of stuff.

Anywho, here's what I'm listening to.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 3, 2013)

8/10 - Tesseract is one of maybe 3 djent bands I actually enjoy.


----------



## poopyalligator (Mar 3, 2013)

8/10. I love tesseract and I am waiting impatiently for the new album lol.

edit: got ninjad by xaios, I give his a 9/10 considering that is one of my favorite albums. 

I am going to throw a wrench in the gears, a cover song, by a great band.


----------



## brutalslam (Mar 3, 2013)

^ Not my kind of thing.

What I'm listening to.


----------



## skisgaar (Mar 3, 2013)

Eh, can't say I'm a fan. The vocals suck something fierce to me. If that's your thing, cool, but I've got a vocalist whose talents far out-rank that track, only at the age of 18. Not much progression, very thrashy.
2/10 is the best I can do.

My turn:


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Mar 3, 2013)

^^^^

7/10

not too into death metal but that wasn't bad at all


Nine Inch Nails - We&#39;re in this Together (Lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 3, 2013)

GRUNTKOR said:


> ^^^^
> 
> 7/10
> 
> ...



8/10. I love me some NIN. 


I love me some good, angry punk music:


----------



## -42- (Mar 3, 2013)

^Hardcore is dope as all fuck. 7.5-8.0/10

Stumbled into this band all of twenty minutes ago, I'm loving this.


----------



## Alpenglow (Mar 3, 2013)

^^^ It's pretty cool IMO, although not something I'd normally listen to. I like it but I can't say I see myself listening to it all the time. 6.5/10

This is what's been stuck in my head lately. A good friend of my brother showed me this band. He always recommends me really interesting bands. I'm loving the math rock feel this song has... and the vocals are definitely unique (though definitely not for everyone).


----------



## Idontpersonally (Mar 3, 2013)

The_Mop said:


> . I certainly wouldn't call it genius.



did you even listen to an hour or 2? that's when the genius kicks it, they're teaching you patience from another dimension...It was recorded live in one shot The label was just a pun btw. smh


----------



## spawnofthesith (Mar 3, 2013)

5/10 I'm pretty much completely neutral on that song lol


----------



## Idontpersonally (Mar 3, 2013)

Alpenglow said:


> This is what's been stuck in my head lately. A good friend of my brother showed me this band. He always recommends me really interesting bands. I'm loving the math rock feel this song has... and the vocals are definitely unique (though definitely not for everyone).




reminds me of atdi, love them. 8.5


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Mar 3, 2013)

6/10 Sounds pretty nice, actually.


----------



## Pfalz (Mar 3, 2013)

7/10, that was really cool, might have to check out more Cryptopsy.


----------



## Loganator259 (Mar 3, 2013)

^8/10 me likes Emperor.
What I'm listening to; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01gzVYDV5B8


----------



## Rustee (Mar 3, 2013)

^ Not fair, I'm a massive Guthrie Govan fan. 

*9.5/10*


----------



## spawnofthesith (Mar 3, 2013)

8/10, love substructure


----------



## thrsher (Mar 3, 2013)

7/10


----------



## -42- (Mar 3, 2013)

Not my favorite Deftones track, but still solid 7/10.

As for me:


----------



## spawnofthesith (Mar 3, 2013)

9/10 fucking classic


----------



## clouds (Mar 3, 2013)

6/10, song lacks direction but there are some hench riffs in there.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Mar 3, 2013)

Solid 8. A lot of this stuff has to be subjective.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 3, 2013)

7/10 love me some pentagram


----------



## Loganator259 (Mar 3, 2013)

^7.5/10 Never heard that before, pretty killer.
What I'm listening to;


----------



## JosephAOI (Mar 3, 2013)

^5/10 Not too much into Tech Death. I appreciate the musicianship and love it sometimes but not usually.

Been jamming this tune a lot. Love that chorus. Also, if anyone knows a band with the same clean vocal style, please tell me.


----------



## Santuzzo (Mar 3, 2013)

^6/10, cool stuff, just not a fan of the clean pop chorus, pretty much a deal breaker for me, otherwise I really dig this a lot.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 3, 2013)

I like. Loved the main riff and I like his sense of melody. 

8/10.


----------



## gunch (Mar 3, 2013)

@ Jazzhands

7/10 Type O was always alright


----------



## Loganator259 (Mar 3, 2013)

^ Loved that, 9/10.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Mar 3, 2013)

Too much wankery for me  Not to mention that I can't understand the vocals at all.

Although I do love when people throw in those awesome bass bits.

Uhh, I'll be honest with you guys, I'm listening to something for the first time myself but I'll post it anyways lol

The Reset - Metacognition (New Song!) [HQ] 2013 - YouTube


----------



## Idontpersonally (Mar 3, 2013)

Love a good drop. Personally i like clean chorus mixed with screaming. 8.5


----------



## -42- (Mar 3, 2013)

10,000 hunned million/10


----------



## wrongnote85 (Mar 3, 2013)

perfect/10

Metal Church- Track 3- Merciless Onslaught - YouTube


----------



## oracles (Mar 3, 2013)

Solid 8/10. Haven't listened to them in a while, but thanks for the reminder of why I should!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GhLvxYp_WI


----------



## TVasquez96 (Mar 3, 2013)

^not a big black metal fan, but for me that was a 7.5/10.


----------



## TheFerryMan (Mar 3, 2013)

^Personally. That is one of my Favorite Oh,Sleeper tracks from that album. Kudos. 9/10


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 3, 2013)

I foresee sooooooo much burthurt coming from this thread.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Mar 3, 2013)

@ adtr 8 just for personal taste


----------



## Loganator259 (Mar 4, 2013)

^8.5/10 Gotta love Nile.


----------



## JosephAOI (Mar 4, 2013)

^6/10 Man, I'm just not getting stuff I love above me


----------



## broj15 (Mar 4, 2013)

a light 4/10. Good instrumentation. Vocals remind me of Shinedown (not a good thing). Lyrics are standard cheesy prog subject matter. 

Hidden track off the first record. Love the sax in this one.


----------



## abandonist (Mar 4, 2013)

Hum instead/10


----------



## broj15 (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah, it's not for everyone. i love GlassJAw a lot, but I'm still not %100 on borad with some of the new material. It's just good to see them together again. It gives me hope that maybe I'll get to see them one day.


----------



## Brill (Mar 4, 2013)

abandonist said:


> Hum instead/10




8 out of 10. I enjoyed it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAF7BXNf8lE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## WhiteWalls (Mar 4, 2013)

^ very good non-lame usage of 8 string guitars, awesome drums, I don't like the vocals too much but a solid 8/10


----------



## asphyx123 (Mar 4, 2013)

Ahhh, as a guy from germany I feel quite competent to rate Blind Guardian, as it is one of our biggest Metal Exports. I would give this specific one maybe a 6.5 out of 10 though. I love their early 90s albums like Somewhere far beyond and Tales from the Twilight world (which would both be in the 8.5-9.5 range for me) which for me were their musical peak which they never could reach again in my eyes. Hansi Kürsch still is one of the most unique voices in metal for me..


I will give this one a shot, as I love most of Christian Alvestam's work:


----------



## The_Mop (Mar 4, 2013)

^ That was incredibly, toe-curlingly cheesy. Chorus lifts up a bit but the rest sounds just as dated as it does cheesy. 2/10

Currently Playing: Cheese with a side order of funk!


----------



## kastenfrog (Mar 4, 2013)

6/10
totally not something i listen to usually, but that was quite cool

here's some rishloo


too bad they broke up a few weeks after i discovered them


----------



## isispelican (Mar 4, 2013)

^ Very unique, i love they way they blend so many styles together! Also the vocalist is amazing!


----------



## Dan (Mar 4, 2013)

Really interesting mix of styles. Kinda reminded me of the Flashbulb if he had lived in 16th century Vienna and listened to black metal on the side.  Going to say 6.5/10 as it's not usually my thing and i wouldn't listen to it on a daily basis. Still a solid track though.


----------



## Loganator259 (Mar 4, 2013)

^Really dug that, solid 8/10. 
Nevermore - The Seven Tongues Of God. - YouTube


----------



## Tyler (Mar 4, 2013)

^I havent been able to get into my roots for a while but if this was all there was to listen to, I could probably deal with it. 6/10


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 4, 2013)

I dug that Our Lady Peace album, actually. 7/10.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Mar 4, 2013)

8/10 ^ I've never heard of that band before. Nice stuff.


----------



## Krullnar (Mar 4, 2013)

nm


----------



## broj15 (Mar 4, 2013)

8/10. I'm not 100% comfortable rating it since I feel like I don't listen to enough of this sort of music to really have a good idea of what it's all about, but the amount of talent and practice it takes to do what these guys are doing deserves respect.

I doubt who ever rates this will listen to the whole thing, but if you want something non-metal that's bleak and apocalyptic then you won't be disappointed.

the music kicks in around 3:00


----------



## Krullnar (Mar 4, 2013)

^Life's too short. It would have to be as a movie soundtrack, and I probably wouldn't watch that movie. 1/10


----------



## Force (Mar 4, 2013)

^ Cool, never heard of them. Not into this type of vocal usually but ti works well here. Love the music. 
7.5/10


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Mar 4, 2013)

/\
Not really my style. Not bad so for the music 6 or 7/10 for me 3/10

I'm listening to this for the first time (i.e. I've never listened to the Agonist), don't have a rating/opinion myself so I'm curious what others think.


----------



## Pfalz (Mar 4, 2013)

8/10, my favorite Agonist song, I wasn't really a fan of Prisoners, this was the only song off that album I liked.


----------



## Basti (Mar 4, 2013)

7/10 because I enjoy it, great use of ethereal/growly sounds, also there's some Italian in the mix if I'm not mistaken hehe  only criticism is that it doesn't have enough "wow factor" in my humble view. I won't bother trying to explain since we're talking about music here, if you understand...

don't know if it's better without the video, but since it has one


----------



## kastenfrog (Mar 4, 2013)

*intro riff kicks in* "damn, that sure sounds cool.

*wild vocals appear* 

no seriously, i have nothing against scraming and growling but this sounds like a pig taking a shit (sorry). one of the very few things in music, where i can't see how someone likes it, at all... i just dont get this kind of vocal style. forgot what it's called.

anyway, my next contribution


----------



## Pfalz (Mar 4, 2013)

^^ 6/10, the riffs and instruments individually were pretty good, but it started to mush together because there wasn't much variety. I enjoy Death Metal, but it sounded pretty generic and nothing really stood out to me.

^ 5.5/10, I didn't like the vocals at all, I can't stand alternative style vocals, it's either growls or clean for me. Other then that the instruments were alright, but again nothing breathtaking.


----------



## Brill (Mar 4, 2013)

^ 6 Pretty cool stuff.

https://soundcloud.com/#elliotcoleman/call-me-old-fashioned-zelliack


----------



## JosephAOI (Mar 4, 2013)

^Smoove/10. Love me some Zelliack.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 4, 2013)

^ 4/10 the instrumentation is pretty cool but those vocals ruin it


----------



## otisct20 (Mar 4, 2013)

^ While I'm not a huge fan of that style anymore, its actually quite good. I dont care for the vocals too much though 7/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V60USaluxGA

The first bit is possibly the most beautiful piano composition ever.


----------



## Dan (Mar 4, 2013)

I'll take another roll of the dice. 

Don't even need to press play Chopin gets an easy 9/10 from me, and im going to listen to the whole 1hr 30 mins 

Going to show some love for TimSE now. You owe me one Tim:


----------



## InfinityCollision (Mar 4, 2013)

^Intro was good, wasn't huge on the vocals (picky about my dirty vox, take that as you will), rest of the instrumentation left me pretty uninspired. Had its moments, 5.5/10.


----------



## BaptizedBurning (Mar 4, 2013)

Pretty good musically and I like the production, but couldn't get into the clean vocal parts. 7/10

EDIT: ^ was for Tempus Fusion, the Russian Circles video was posted while I was typing my reply. For the above video, I say 6/10. I like the dirty garage jam feel, it was interesting, but it felt directionless.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Mar 4, 2013)

^ Not really feelin' it, definitely not my style.


----------



## Pfalz (Mar 4, 2013)

4/10, not my type of music at all, but I can see why someone would like.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Mar 4, 2013)

Neither of the last two videos you've posted have worked for me.


----------



## brutalslam (Mar 4, 2013)

^ Not my kind of music, so can't really judge it.

What I'm listening to.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Mar 4, 2013)

I sat here for like... 5 minutes after it ended before I realized it had went off. 
Sort of boring, honestly.

FACK, NINJA'D. Above was supposed to go to Inf's video.

@ brutalslam:
blastbeatsandgrowls/10
Not a fan mate, sorry. xD

Little Tybee - For Distant Viewing - YouTube

and seeing as I'm listening to Little Tybee... I'm probably really hypocritic. LOL


----------



## User Name (Mar 4, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> Little Tybee - For Distant Viewing - YouTube
> 
> and seeing as I'm listening to Little Tybee... I'm probably really hypocritic. LOL



i wouldnt put this shit on my ipod but i can appreciate some good musicians when i hear em. a solid 6/10 music wise. for my personal preference probably a 1 haha. 

heres what i have.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 4, 2013)

9/10 i fucking love ASP
https://soundcloud.com/buster_odeholm/hlb-album-teaser-1


----------



## Idontpersonally (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice and heavy. 8 for solid mixing.


----------



## Loganator259 (Mar 5, 2013)

^That was great, 9.5/10.


----------



## Brill (Mar 5, 2013)

Loganator259 said:


> ^That was great, 9.5/10.




A 2. I hated it.. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jn_R-tu8xGE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

*1000 posts! Fuck yeah!*


----------



## Idontpersonally (Mar 5, 2013)

that was great, someone else can rate it musically though.


----------



## WhiteWalls (Mar 5, 2013)

There's no possible way I can rate that without getting banned (and in a way I just rated it by saying that, so I will post mine )


----------



## I Voyager (Mar 5, 2013)

^ Hell yes. 8/10 Not the best composition from the FFX series but it still brings me back.


----------



## IamSatai (Mar 5, 2013)

^I never really could get into rap. Saying that, it wasn't as awful as it could have been. 4/10 is all I can stretch to for this one.

The new Steven Wilson album has just blown me away. When the piano part comes in at around 6 minuets, it just sends me somewhere else.


----------



## Genome (Mar 5, 2013)

9/10 - Love that new album. Who needs new PT when Steven Wilson is releasing stuff like this! I'm actually listening to something fairly similar, in fact a band that will have influenced him greatly. It's a new version of it from Steve Hackett's re-imagining of the old 1970's Genesis classics. Really well done, this is my favourite. Mikael Akerfeldt sings on Supper's Ready, too.


----------



## Mprinsje (Mar 5, 2013)

IamSatai said:


> * steven Wilson*



Haven't heard the new album yet, but i will definately check it out now! 9/10



EDIT: ninja'd, post above me gets a 6/10, not annoying but simply not for me. there's something in there though.


----------



## guitareben (Mar 5, 2013)

4/10 - In the end not really my cuppa tea, vocals were annoying, I didn't like the production, music was kinda dull. Having said that, I've heard worse stuff in a similar vein to that 



Joni Mitchell is great


----------



## InfinityCollision (Mar 5, 2013)

^8/10 


Loxodrome said:


> A 2. I hated it..
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jn_R-tu8xGE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> *1000 posts! Fuck yeah!*



That's gold


----------



## Philligan (Mar 5, 2013)

^7.5/10? Never heard of those guys before. That song was kinda slow but I'm gonna check them out


----------



## Idontpersonally (Mar 5, 2013)

6.5


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 6, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


> 6.5




The only realistic number I could give that video would involve dividing by zero. Then setting it on fire. Sry.


Here's mine:


----------



## broj15 (Mar 6, 2013)

2/10. It's something I would've listened too in jr. high, but now i feel like I've kinda outgrown it.


----------



## BaptizedBurning (Mar 6, 2013)

2/10 It dragged on too slow. The vocals suddenly appear briefly and sounded like the mic was in another room. Not my thing, sorry.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Mar 6, 2013)

Not into rap metal 2/10


----------



## Rocky (Mar 6, 2013)

Not sure what to describe what I'm listening to here...I would have said experimental but what the.....

I don't even think that could be rated on a scale of 0-10 out of 10 haha. I'd give it a 2/10, just not into it I guess. But to each his own!

Here's a little Holdworthian, amazing. Be sure to listen to that improvised guitar solo!


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Mar 6, 2013)

8/10 for Holdsworth,since I got Ninja'd 
As of now I'm really into this kind of music.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuO2Z5-2JEU


----------



## DLG (Mar 6, 2013)

DjentDjentlalala said:


> 8/10 for Holdsworth,since I got Ninja'd
> As of now I'm really into this kind of music.





would rather listen to about a dozen swedish bands who played this style better over a decade ago. 


been going back to this recently:


----------



## Polythoral (Mar 6, 2013)

DLG said:


> would rather listen to about a dozen swedish bands who played this style better over a decade ago.
> 
> 
> been going back to this recently:




I love me some Cult Of Luna when I'm in a particular mood. 7.768/10.



dealwithit.


----------



## Krullnar (Mar 6, 2013)

^boring, yet grizzled. It's cool that he's still doing songs. 4/10.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4vxIWGunJE


----------



## Idontpersonally (Mar 6, 2013)

not fair i love shit like that 8


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Mar 6, 2013)

^not exactly my kind of stuff,hahaha


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 6, 2013)

DjentDjentlalala said:


> ^not exactly my kind of stuff,hahaha




was pretty good 7/10


----------



## Murmel (Mar 6, 2013)

3,5/10 - Got bored


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 6, 2013)

Murmel said:


> 3,5/10 - Got bored




I cant watch this in my country?  I watched the Glass Cloud one... id say 7/10. Nothing really new to the table, but solid none the less. A little too much showboating?


----------



## Idontpersonally (Mar 6, 2013)

not into them, 2


----------



## guitareben (Mar 6, 2013)

^ That was insane, 8/10 . Some of it was really really cool, few tiny bits i didn't like (the bit when the drums go crazy - 2:27), but for the most part it was sick... sort of like some form of intense techno influenced music... with real instruments  Video was cool, but then it was just fucked up XD





You have to listen to all of this ^


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 6, 2013)

guitareben said:


> You have to listen to all of this ^



That is an easy 10/10 for me. The two of them are fantastic, but Carlton is one of my all time fav guitar players! Love it!


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Mar 6, 2013)

0/10. Hate country. 

https://soundcloud.com/nicholasgardner/drifts-master-1/s-8vSMp
Made by our own Brutalwizard.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Mar 6, 2013)

I like that guy 7.8


----------



## broj15 (Mar 6, 2013)

8/10. I'm always in the mood for some Rory Gallagher

The sample at the beginning of this sounds so familiar, like it's from a movie I saw a long time ago, but I ust can't place it. Even if you think the music is shit atleast let me know where that sample is from.


----------



## dcoughlin1 (Mar 7, 2013)

broj15 said:


> 8/10. I'm always in the mood for some Rory Gallagher
> 
> The sample at the beginning of this sounds so familiar, like it's from a movie I saw a long time ago, but I ust can't place it. Even if you think the music is shit atleast let me know where that sample is from.



It wasn't bad. I really didn't like the vocals though I would give a 3/10


----------



## lemeker (Mar 7, 2013)

9/10

I love fallujah......cant wait for the new ep.



this is what I've been jammin to as of late:


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Mar 7, 2013)

lemeker said:


> 9/10
> 
> I love fallujah......cant wait for the new ep.
> 
> ...





not too bad, had a bit of a groove to it, not just blasting straight through. 5/10


----------



## crazyprofessor (Mar 7, 2013)

GRUNTKOR said:


> not too bad, had a bit of a groove to it, not just blasting straight through. 5/10




Run Like Hell is a 10/10. Classic.

I cannot stop listening to In this Moment. I know. Bubble gum heavy metal but this latest album is killer (minus the title track). Here's my fav:


----------



## Dan (Mar 7, 2013)

I really liked their album "The Dream" but everything since has just bored me . I'll give this a 4/10 because it really does nothing for me.


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Mar 7, 2013)

I liked that a lot, Dan, though it's really similar to a lot of other stuff that's out there. A very solid 8.5/10.


----------



## gunch (Mar 7, 2013)

7/10, I dug that, I dug the album art even more


----------



## Idontpersonally (Mar 7, 2013)

7.5
[Youtubevid]AHb4gs1hwck[/MEDIA]


----------



## User Name (Mar 7, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


> 7.5
> [Youtubevid]AHb4gs1hwck[/Youtubevid]



oh my god 10 out of fucking 10. hilarious shit right there.

got a nice new sound for you guys here.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jy2MLw_JMJk


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 7, 2013)

User Name said:


> oh my god 10 out of fucking 10. hilarious shit right there.
> 
> got a nice new sound for you guys here.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jy2MLw_JMJk



5/10. Not a fan of deathcore, but these guys do have an interesting take on it.


Here's what's blaring through my monitors at the moment:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFE2B8o1Vnc


----------



## PERP (Mar 7, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> 5/10. Not a fan of deathcore, but these guys do have an interesting take on it.
> 
> 
> Here's what's blaring through my monitors at the moment:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFE2B8o1Vnc



Really dig this guys playing. 7/10.

I have been listening to these guys for a little while. Really strange but absolutely horrifying music.


----------



## Watty (Mar 7, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> Post.



I've never really seen the appeal to his music...he's talented to be sure, but nothing he's done has really grabbed me musically. Won't rate as a result.

Although not yet released, I've played the snippets on their site several times through. My God this album is going to be sick.

The Ocean | New Album Coming Soon

Edit:  ...meh.


Edit: To the below.....was abouta say...


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Mar 7, 2013)

6/10 it just sounded bare to me, but there were some cool riffs
EDIT: this is a reply to ghstofperdition


----------



## FeedMeWithColours (Mar 8, 2013)

I actually like that EP a lot I would give Ovid's Withering an 8/10


----------



## kastenfrog (Mar 8, 2013)

^^^

pretty cool stuff. i already heard of them but nerver gave them a listen.
sounds a bit like a hardcore rage against the machine. have to check out more of them. 7/10
___________________________

music starts at 1:10


----------



## Idontpersonally (Mar 8, 2013)

5.9
Ass starts at 4:20


----------



## Lirtle (Mar 8, 2013)

^
hahaha Not going to rate it but the fucking keyboard sounds were nauseating.

What I'm listening to right now:


----------



## Idontpersonally (Mar 8, 2013)

not fair


----------



## -42- (Mar 8, 2013)

Strong seven.


----------



## matt397 (Mar 8, 2013)

-42- said:


> Strong seven.




Couldn't hear a thing. :/ Sorry






Also I have to say thank you for this thread because if not for this thread I probably would not of heard Exotic Animal Petting Zoo, I've been listening to Tree of Tongues non stop the past the couple of days


----------



## BTD_Austin (Mar 8, 2013)

I fucking love Nails. I'll give Nociceptor a 4/10. Meh not really my thing. What do you guys think of this?
Car Bomb - &#39;Pieces Of You&#39; - YouTube


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Mar 8, 2013)

Car Bomb, Nails and the guy discovering Exotic Animal Petting Zoo all get 10/10! (btw, if you discovered them through my post, your welcome and I'm happy about it)


----------



## BTD_Austin (Mar 8, 2013)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> Car Bomb, Nails and the guy discovering Exotic Animal Petting Zoo all get 10/10! (btw, if you discovered them through my post, your welcome and I'm happy about it)



This guy's awesome. I usually hate anything overly electronic sounding but I looked through some of his other songs and he has some Converge and Pig Destroyer samples which is a great find.


----------



## BTD_Austin (Mar 8, 2013)

Also here's another one for the person below me.


----------



## pullingstraws (Mar 8, 2013)

^^^Pretty cool, man. 8/10.
I've always heard about them, but never actually checked them out.

Here's some FNM


----------



## Idontpersonally (Mar 9, 2013)

4.9 personal taste


----------



## TheFerryMan (Mar 9, 2013)

^^^. not my thing at all. 4/10


matt397 said:


> Couldn't hear a thing. :/ Sorry



holy crap i'm in love.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Mar 9, 2013)

For whatever reason most solo guitarists don't do a lot for me. Most of those songs feel like (to me) they'd be vastly improved by vocals (not true of all instrumental music though). But nevertheless Keith is a really talented dude with some great riffs so he gets a 7 for the riffs+Loomis solo. Could be a 9 or 10 with great vocals though.

and then I became a hypocrite and posted instrumental music:


----------



## User Name (Mar 9, 2013)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


>




im gonna say 7/10. great instrumental but really not a fan of them in general. heres what i have. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9dxF4v1gtY


----------



## Chuck (Mar 9, 2013)

User Name said:


> im gonna say 7/10. great instrumental but really not a fan of them in general. heres what i have.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9dxF4v1gtY



9/10, that song rips 

Here's mine:


----------



## spawnofthesith (Mar 9, 2013)

I quite enjoyed that, 7/10


----------



## Idontpersonally (Mar 9, 2013)

8.6


----------



## ONE (Mar 10, 2013)

^Not really my thing 2.5/10


----------



## spawnofthesith (Mar 10, 2013)

7.5/10


----------



## Loganator259 (Mar 10, 2013)

7/10 Not really my thing, but I liked it.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Mar 10, 2013)

7/10 I like their entire EP. Describing them always puts people off though...


----------



## BTD_Austin (Mar 10, 2013)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> 7/10 I like their entire EP. Describing them always puts people off though...




3/10 There's a lot to be appreciated there but It's just not for me. The only mellow stuff I really like is post-rock. Here's a good band for the person below me. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cd5Mg8oNdUQ


----------



## Murmel (Mar 10, 2013)

^
2,5/10

I could rant on it, but I'm not going to. Each to his own


----------



## Idontpersonally (Mar 10, 2013)

7.8 @ the one before ^ got cut off. I have to give that last one a 5


----------



## -42- (Mar 10, 2013)

COK is a solid 8/10.

EDIT: 5/10 on the Odd Nosdam, score might have been better depending on mood.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Mar 10, 2013)

Nice stoner jam, 7/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_x42Z7QqkA


----------



## BaptizedBurning (Mar 10, 2013)

Extra chunky! Reminds me a bit of Cryptopsy. 7/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uce8qSCGfP8


----------



## neotronic (Mar 10, 2013)

very repetitive, 3/10


----------



## Idontpersonally (Mar 10, 2013)

8.98

[YOUTUBEVID]ut82TDjciSg[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## spawnofthesith (Mar 10, 2013)

I lol'ed at the lyrics, but I still have to give it a 2/10


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Mar 10, 2013)

I absolutely love Tool, but this ain't my favourite song 9.5/10


----------



## gunch (Mar 10, 2013)

solid 8


----------



## JSanta (Mar 10, 2013)

Solid 8/10 for Andy McKee

Not a big metal guy, been listening to a lot of these guys:


----------



## spawnofthesith (Mar 10, 2013)

Love it, 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=o6sgCwu7v1A#!


----------



## DrZoidberg (Mar 10, 2013)

Holy shit! That was great. 8.5


----------



## Brill (Mar 10, 2013)

spawnofthesith said:


> Love it, 8/10
> 
> Asymmetrical - Imbroglio (demo) - YouTube!


 was pretty decent, 7.56/10


----------



## DrJazz (Mar 11, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> was pretty decent, 7.56/10




Hardcore (and mostly everything "...-core") is really not my thing. I'd give it a 4/10, but it's a matter of taste.

I'm quite the metal fan, but the music I was listening to before entering this thread was Joe Bonamassa. This man has one hell of a taste for phrasing.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Mar 11, 2013)

9.3 like that guy


----------



## Dommak89 (Mar 11, 2013)

like the potential he has, but not one of my favs *8.5*


----------



## -42- (Mar 11, 2013)

Eh, 5/10. I much prefer early Carcass.


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 11, 2013)

-42- said:


> Eh, 5/10. I much prefer early Carcass.




Not too keen on this friend. I don't like plain chant vocals and poor production is a massive boner kill for me. Nether the less, there is music out there that is far worse. 3/10


----------



## Idontpersonally (Mar 11, 2013)

8.4


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Mar 11, 2013)

Motorjesus... artwork... definitely not my style 6.5/10


----------



## The_Mop (Mar 11, 2013)

Heh, I remember studying this one in Music AS! Memories.... gotta give this a 7/10. Mainly because this reminds me how much I preferred Debussy at the time  But brilliant!


----------



## Paul Reed Shred (Mar 11, 2013)

The_Mop said:


> Heh, I remember studying this one in Music AS! Memories.... gotta give this a 7/10. Mainly because this reminds me how much I preferred Debussy at the time  But brilliant!






7/10 for radiohead. not my cup of tea.


----------



## linchpin (Mar 11, 2013)

Paul Reed Shred said:


> 7/10 for radiohead. not my cup of tea.



I found that very relaxing to listen to... very nice! 8/10


----------



## nostealbucket (Mar 11, 2013)

Glad to see some Radiohead on here.




linchpin said:


>




4/10 Definitely not my thing.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Mar 11, 2013)

Interesting tune, definitely unique. 7.9/10


----------



## skeels (Mar 11, 2013)

Sweet. 

I'm a big old Neurosis fan so this was right up my alley! 

Reminds me of the old Milwaukee noise scene. 

I give it a 9 out of 10. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wnq5JvdT0A&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Brill (Mar 11, 2013)

Not my thing in the slightest. So about 3/10.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Mar 11, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> Not my thing in the slightest. So about 3/10.




4/10 not my stuff


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Mar 11, 2013)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> 4/10 not my stuff




Sorry. 2/10 It was basically just I-IV-I-V the whole time and was generally lame and poppy -- 'spose it's not up my alley. =X


----------



## InfinityCollision (Mar 11, 2013)

9/10, always down for some Bill Evans


----------



## spawnofthesith (Mar 12, 2013)

8/10

Some buddies of mine (keys and drums) from music college jamtronica group. May not be popular here, bu I dig it. At least listent til towards the middle, gets real chill around there


----------



## Idontpersonally (Mar 12, 2013)

mad chill, 8.7


----------



## matt397 (Mar 12, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


> mad chill, 8.7




8/10 I love me some silverchair


----------



## tomcat ha (Mar 12, 2013)

sounds alright.

dont quite get the hype around the band though.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 12, 2013)

^6/10 if the recording quality was better it would be a killer song


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Mar 13, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> ^6/10 if the recording quality was better it would be a killer song




8.5/10. Fairly rad, even if I'm not a big fan of black metal and esp. the vocals, I can appreciate stuff like Murmuure or this.


----------



## guitareben (Mar 13, 2013)

^ Wow, literally never heard anything like that before! 
8.5/10 

(0.5 for being pretty unique) 
Not a fan of the production/tone much, but that's more taste

Weather Report - Birdland - YouTube

Didn't do the thingy...


----------



## spawnofthesith (Mar 13, 2013)

8/10, I was Just recently introduced to weather report, I like.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Mar 13, 2013)

7/10 I love the song, but my GOD I hate death vocals.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Mar 13, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> 7/10 I love the song, but my GOD I hate death vocals.




8.5/10 can't believe I've never heard this song before


----------



## ZachK (Mar 13, 2013)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> 8.5/10 can't believe I've never heard this song before




10/10 I have huge respect for Meshuggah, love that album as a whole. But Bleed is the song that got me into them.


----------



## pullingstraws (Mar 13, 2013)

^^ Freakin' Clutch, man... 9/10
I really need to listen to those guys more often.


----------



## Brill (Mar 13, 2013)

Aewesome love deftones. 7/10


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 13, 2013)

7/10 Love Enter Shakari in general, but not my favorite song from them.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Mar 14, 2013)

6.5/10 for Dir en Grey, not bad but it doesn't really grab me.


----------



## tomcat ha (Mar 14, 2013)

Its alright, i like how it builds but it seems for it to really catch me i need to hear the other songs aswell.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 14, 2013)

5/10, Song seemed like it was trying to reach a climax but never quite made it, and some of the samples were pretty 'meh'.

I'm listening to Steven Wilson's 'The Holy Drinker' ;


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Mar 14, 2013)

6/10. I can respect the musicianship but there's no reason for it to be over 10 minutes.


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Mar 14, 2013)

EDIT: ninja'd
@Carrion Rocket: 7/10, good stuff, but there was no reason for it to be 4 minutes. (I kid, I only kid.)

Oh shoot why have I never heard of Steven Wilson?? 9/10.


----------



## durangokid (Mar 14, 2013)

9/10, i love irepress, not my favourite song from this album, but it's still awesome!


----------



## Idontpersonally (Mar 14, 2013)

6 just personal taste, kind of like a pist arcade fire


----------



## CyborgSlunk (Mar 14, 2013)

10/10, tight rhymes and fat beats! 



From the guy who made the minecraft music, I really love his style.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Mar 14, 2013)

Really dug that a lot man. Thanks for sharing! 10/10


----------



## InfinityCollision (Mar 16, 2013)

Had some okay moments, but for the most part I was way more interested in the guitar than what he was actually doing with it. 4/10


----------



## xethicx (Mar 16, 2013)

While I wont deny my love for some techno music because of the talent it takes to write melodies and songs that get into a persons head, this isnt a great song, annoying samples, annoying vocals, just a complete loss for me. 2/10 and thats being nice.

SOILWORK - Spectrum of Eternity *NEW SINGLE 2013* - YouTube

for those of you that havent heard this new album.... get acquainted, it complete destroys. So shocked that they still had this in them after a decade of crap records.


----------



## Brill (Mar 18, 2013)

10/10. Love soilwork, I need to lget the new album though, but this song is awesome.


----------



## Futurian (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm kind of biased being in an electro-influenced band, but I'll give it a solid 7/10. It kinda loses me when the vocals come in, but I get what the artist is trying to portray! Thanks for the post my fuzzy friend, it's math time..


----------



## Dakotaspex (Mar 19, 2013)

Dillinger has always been cool to me. Very sporadic. 7/10.


----------



## pullingstraws (Mar 19, 2013)

^^That was pretty cool. I think it would have been really cool if it was just instrumental. 8/10


----------



## Sofos (Mar 19, 2013)

8/10 Neurosis is pretty awesome


----------



## xethicx (Mar 19, 2013)

Hrmmm never really got into Shining, the talent is obviously there but something about them is just not there for me. The singer weirds me out too. I am going to leave a clip of my absolute favourite band at the moment. TROLLFEST!! For Shining hrmm 5/10


----------



## guitareben (Mar 19, 2013)

^ What just happened  Ok, so I thought that was pretty cool, maybe a bit intense for me personally (though later on in the songs it was sweet!), but It's actually quite different from anything I've heard before, and that's usually pretty good.
7/10

Time to bring popular music back into this thread


----------



## Dakotaspex (Mar 19, 2013)

I can dig The Police, having been exposed to them through my dad for the majority of my life. 7/10

Sorry for more pr0g rock


----------



## Loganator259 (Mar 19, 2013)

^ solid 10/10 that was fuckin' great.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Xw6xnu0M3k


----------



## Brill (Mar 19, 2013)

not listening to the whole thing, But it sounded pretty good. a good 7/10


----------



## ZachK (Mar 19, 2013)

5/10 For some reason this is just one of those bands I can't jive with. Talented musicians though.


----------



## skeels (Mar 19, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> not listening to the whole thing
> 
> 
> > Kinda defeats the purpose of the thread, don't you think?


----------



## Loganator259 (Mar 19, 2013)

skeels said:


> Loxodrome said:
> 
> 
> > not listening to the whole thing
> ...


----------



## skeels (Mar 20, 2013)

Loganator259 said:


> skeels said:
> 
> 
> > Loxodrome said:
> ...


----------



## Pandemican (Mar 20, 2013)

8.5/10 for Bison B.C. Still trying to get into them. Here's my contribution:


----------



## broj15 (Mar 20, 2013)

6/10. Pretty good as background music for surfing the web, but there was never really a moment where the music commanded my attention.

This probably won't go over too well, but this songs great and the rest of the album is just as good:


----------



## Mprinsje (Mar 20, 2013)

broj15 said:


> rap



7/10, love me some rap at times, and i love that.


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Mar 20, 2013)

5/10. It's alright. I could stand to listen to it watching a show or something but I'll never listen to it on my own time.

But since I've got Japan on the brain...


----------



## JEngelking (Mar 21, 2013)

Didn't dig it too much, and a little lo-fi for my tastes. 3.5/10


----------



## Syriel (Mar 21, 2013)

I love these kinds of stuff, but was a bit bland for me to catch my attention fully. 7.5/10


Tried listening to these guys by searching random bands I've heard from here, they got my attention. Kinda weird that I wrote an essay about something like this a few months ago for music school.


----------



## matisq (Mar 21, 2013)

Djenthop? NO!


----------



## kevdes93 (Mar 21, 2013)

^ i dig it. ive never given opeth a chance, and now i will
EDIT: i didnt listen to the whole album, but i will at some point


----------



## broj15 (Mar 21, 2013)

8.5/ten 
it would've been 10/10 material if their were vocals but without them I just can't escape that "riff salad" vibe.


----------



## Mprinsje (Mar 22, 2013)

6/10 i'd have to be in a very moody mood to appreciate that fully.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Mar 22, 2013)

Mprinsje said:


> 6/10 i'd have to be in a very moody mood to appreciate that fully.




3.5/10 the chorus was kinda catchy, but other than that I didn't really like it.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Mar 22, 2013)

9/10, not 10 because they reused the riff from Praise the Lord (Opium of the Mases)


----------



## Pandemican (Mar 22, 2013)

10/10, because Lord Worm.


----------



## xethicx (Mar 23, 2013)

10/10 I fucking love Bong Ripper, I downloaded them one day as kind of a "let's see how much this band with the stupid name suck" impulse download and I was like woah... it sounds like Meshuggah playing stoner rock or something. Love it. 



the new HATE album is crushing!!!


----------



## Tordah (Mar 24, 2013)

9/10. Not a huge fan of the style (although I do like it), but that was very listenable for death metal. Kept me interested and couldn't fault it really.


----------



## Eptaceros (Mar 24, 2013)

5/10

Kinda sounds like the natural progression of nu-metal. I feel like I've heard all these musical ideas done before, but it's still a solid effort for this style, so I give it nice and neutral 5.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Mar 24, 2013)

10/10 Deathspell Omega is boss


----------



## Friendroid (Mar 24, 2013)

8/10


----------



## broj15 (Mar 24, 2013)

7.8/10

I've always thought crowbar was a fun band


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Mar 25, 2013)

broj15 said:


> 7.8/10
> 
> I've always thought crowbar was a fun band




6/10 I thought it was boring at first, but it picked up towards the middle. Overall, not bad.


----------



## Chuck (Mar 25, 2013)

^ One of my favorite records, 9.75/10


----------



## NovaReaper (Mar 25, 2013)

Misery Theory said:


> ^ One of my favorite records, 9.75/10



6.5/10, it had me on board until they started playing some lame 000 00 000 part


----------



## Chuck (Mar 25, 2013)

NovaReaper said:


> 6.5/10, it had me on board until they started playing some lame 000 00 000 part




Not bad, 7/10,

I prefer this though:


----------



## breadtruck (Mar 25, 2013)

^^^^^
7/10. Death metal isn't my favourite type of music but Death are great at what they do; I'm always down to listen to them.


----------



## Tordah (Mar 25, 2013)

7/10 Pretty awesome guitar, love the idea they're going for. Could do with a bit more 'groove' if you know what I mean, and the other instruments didn't stick out at all. Still, would listen again.



Good meditating music. Don't pay attention to it, 'absorb' it if you know what I mean. No I'm not high.


----------



## JEngelking (Mar 25, 2013)

Wasn't sure how to feel about it at first, but then :57 started. Was a pretty jammin' song, I liked the drive and feel it had to it. Might have to be in a particular mood to listen to it, but I'd listen again. 7/10.


----------



## Tordah (Mar 25, 2013)

I'd give it a 5/10. Could not get on with the vocals at all, and the lyrics seemed quite "yeah, here's a breakdown with a hook attached". Although that being said, it was very well done for this style, and I liked some of the SYL-esque riffs.

Time to chill out, I think.


----------



## Rojne (Mar 26, 2013)

^1/10.. just for musicianship! I really dislike that kind of "music", 
sounds like a song that would be used in a crappy commercial for 
a local grocery-store! 

This is what Im listening to..


----------



## IamSatai (Mar 26, 2013)

^ I enjoyed that. Not really my style right now, but I enjoyed it. I'll give it a 7.5/10, something right between 'meh' and 'perfection'.

Chill and tension, I am really loving this next song right now.


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Mar 26, 2013)

8.5/10. As a southern man you have to love some form of blues rock, and they're form Sweden. Could that country dominate music anymore?
EDIT: Ah shit, ninja'd. serves me right for listening.

3/10. Not my taste in music at all. If it was playing in a store I'd probably walk out.

Blasting some nice 80s hardcore as I pretend to clean up the house.


----------



## Tordah (Mar 26, 2013)

Uhhhh, have to give it a 3/10. Admittedly, it's not my style of music; doesn't feel like an 'experience' to me.

One of my favourite Strapping tracks.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Mar 26, 2013)

10/10 Devy ftw


----------



## ncfiala (Mar 26, 2013)

Maybe 3/10. All the chugging and the horrible vocals just aren't my thing.

I've been listening to this for the last few days.


----------



## -42- (Mar 26, 2013)

6/10 I actually like the song quite a bit, but I am just not in the mood.


----------



## JEngelking (Mar 26, 2013)

I quite liked that, very relaxing. 8/10


----------



## samdaman87 (Mar 27, 2013)

7/10

It was kind of weird at first with the melodramatic intro, but then it got all Industrial and Heavy which is good because I almost going to fall asleep.


----------



## Fktpguitfiddle (Mar 27, 2013)

8/10 pretty decent, my brother actually recently suggested dimension zero to me, guess i'll check em out! 
what i'm listening to


----------



## sleightest (Mar 27, 2013)

nice riffing, interesting wub wub effects, good mix, not really my cup of tea though. ill go 7/10 
Im currently listening to this:
best youtube upload i could find I have the album
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YL6XDMeF5kI


----------



## Tordah (Mar 27, 2013)

As said previously, Devy ftw: 10/10.


Bastion Soundtrack - Brusher Patrol - YouTube

One of my favourite songs from one of my favourite games.


----------



## WiseSplinter (Mar 27, 2013)

Bastion soundtrack is awesome, not the best track imo but a good one still! 8/10

I'm back on this for some reason: System of a Down - P.L.U.C.K Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## kastenfrog (Mar 27, 2013)

fuck yeah SOAD are awesome. they got me into heavy music in general.
8.5/10 since this is not one of my favourites of them.



here is a live recording of one of karnivools new songs. there is no recorded version of this yet. can't wait for the new album 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5b65mPlUu0


----------



## JEngelking (Mar 27, 2013)

That was great, REALLY enjoyed it. 8.5/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lqq2cj5Ecms


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Mar 28, 2013)

JEngelking said:


> That was great, REALLY enjoyed it. 8.5/10
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lqq2cj5Ecms



Eh... seems kinda cheesy -- the skinny jeans and windmill headbanging almost completes the look. A bit lacking in the harmony section and also a bit grating with a distinct trouble with theme development. Thought it might be good at the beginning, though. 4.5/10.

Fade | Cloudkicker


----------



## Idontpersonally (Mar 28, 2013)

8.4 nice and soothing


----------



## Terminus1993 (Mar 28, 2013)

That's awesome, for me is a strong 9/10
I've always loved this arranging, I love Jimi Hendrix and I love ethnic music


----------



## vick1000 (Mar 28, 2013)

^Loved it 9/10.


----------



## breadtruck (Mar 28, 2013)

^^^8.5/10. Definately my fav Bolt Thrower song that I've heard.


----------



## Decapitated666 (Mar 28, 2013)

Definitely not my typical choice of music, but great musicianship and tightness between the whole band. 7/10.

 Here's my contribution...


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Mar 29, 2013)

Decapitated666 said:


> Definitely not my typical choice of music, but great musicianship and tightness between the whole band. 7/10.
> 
> Here's my contribution...




7/10 I wasn't really sure what to expect at first, but there were some great parts in that song. It reminds me of Cynic.


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 30, 2013)

5/10 I tried to get through the whole thing, but I am not really into it. Mind you, Extreme Metal is not really my thing though...


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Mar 30, 2013)

7/10, cool shredding.


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 30, 2013)

6/10, musically interesting, but the screaming destroys it for me.
This now, because I'm seeing them on Monday.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-y-3YCmF55Q


----------



## Perge (Mar 30, 2013)

The whole album? It's BTBAM so of course it's good. But fuck...
8/10

The Black Dahlia Murder - Everything Went Black - YouTube


----------



## JEngelking (Mar 30, 2013)

LOVE The Black Dahlia Murder.  9/10 

DECAPITATED - Homo Sum (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Mar 30, 2013)

6.5/10 as i bassist i hate that fucking video, do you think there bassist even bothered telling people he knows to watch that? my inherent prejudice aside; i should like it more. i cant. if they weren't called decapitated i probably would. the band should have died when vitek did. the vocalist is weak, no power at all behind his voice. the riffs are cool but they dont stand out the way any of the earlier stuff did. i feel the guitarist for trying to keep making music but he should do it in a band called something besides decapitated. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nM_txL43iFM


----------



## The Beard (Mar 30, 2013)

^ 5/10. I expected it to just burst into a huge badass wall-of-sound part, but it never really did


----------



## Tordah (Mar 31, 2013)

8/10 Clutch are so fucking glorious.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Mar 31, 2013)

Interesting song, didn't really like his singing though, 6.8/10

I was in the mood for some easter music


----------



## kevdes93 (Mar 31, 2013)

9/10
i fucking loved this album. they kinda lost me on their most recent releases, but this album is just some good fuckin death metal.

EDIT: almost forgot! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EI67ls-MaMc


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Mar 31, 2013)

Botch rule! 9/10


----------



## Idontpersonally (Mar 31, 2013)

[just the intro]


----------



## Eimanatox (Apr 1, 2013)

Funky as shit, and awesome. 9/10

Veil Of Maya - Namaste - YouTube


----------



## IamSatai (Apr 1, 2013)

^I remember a time not too long ago when I would have been all over this. At this point I am pretty much, well... just over it. It just doesn't to much for me any more. 6/10 is what I give it.


----------



## NickSBTT (Apr 2, 2013)

^ I dig its eccentricity and theatrics but I'm not a fan of the singing. Probably not something I'd listen to on a regular basis. 7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fpI2PPRAM4


----------



## JEngelking (Apr 2, 2013)

I liked it, nice and atmospheric. 8/10


----------



## spawnofthesith (Apr 2, 2013)

9/10, I love that band


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Apr 2, 2013)

8/10, That bass work is fucking sick, as is that album cover. \m/


----------



## Rojne (Apr 3, 2013)

I've heard Flying Colors before, awesome music and musicians! 
8/10 just because Im not into that music atm!


----------



## ONE (Apr 3, 2013)

7/10 Not my type of song, still ok though.


----------



## Felixx (Apr 3, 2013)

6/10 not into those growls, can't get into it


----------



## Friendroid (Apr 3, 2013)

6/10 but just based on personal taste. Either you sing or you scream! Besides, I'm not a fan of those polyrhythms and "djenty" sound. It makes me cringe like nu-metal did when it came around. It's like pop-metal to serve has soundtrack for an energy drink or shoe brand advertisement.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Apr 6, 2013)

8 i like the band and documentaries


----------



## WeLikeItHeavy (Apr 6, 2013)

^^ I'll give that a 6/10...I'm not a huge fan of just that sound in general. I didn't like the guitar tone or riffs, didn't like the vocalist's voice, etc. That's just my opinion, though. It's definitely not bad music.


----------



## berzerkergang (Apr 6, 2013)

10/10 love that song 



I post this with a question fellas..... would you hit that? lol cmon, be honest


----------



## vick1000 (Apr 7, 2013)

WTF? 1/10

Let's move further east, and some serious female talent...


----------



## Idontpersonally (Apr 7, 2013)

[email protected] die antwwood. Love them just sayin'


----------



## spawnofthesith (Apr 7, 2013)

Not my thing but she can sing 4/10


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 7, 2013)

10/10! Soreption is easily one of my favorite new bands out there. 



I've been watching this and wondering if the man is actually human....


----------



## Brill (Apr 7, 2013)

Love andy james, 9/10 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZ8W9X4vspw


----------



## berzerkergang (Apr 7, 2013)

0/10 I thought it was an intro but it was actually music, just someone talking through a detuner with annoying crap in the background

Heard this guy a while back but then I was shocked to hear him in the Django unchained movie. I absolutely love his playing and his soul.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HS3hV8q05Hg&list=FLq5GvIn3A627p0a5bGKL1Cg&index=37


----------



## Idontpersonally (Apr 7, 2013)

nicee 8


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Apr 7, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


> nicee 8



7/10. Nice to see somone still has an appreciation for soul. I was worried that because it was over three and a half minutes long it couldn't justify it's length but it actually did.

EyeHateGod - New Orleans Is The New Vietnam


----------



## Brill (Apr 9, 2013)

didn't really like it. 3/10


----------



## Petal (Apr 9, 2013)

1/10
Stop trollin.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAsGFnLl2u0


----------



## The Beard (Apr 9, 2013)

^ I FUCKING LOVE YOU. 10/10

I shit you not, I always have that song on repeat at work and I love the shit out of that whole album 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlD-2Dx5868


----------



## poopyalligator (Apr 9, 2013)

The Beard said:


> ^ I FUCKING LOVE YOU. 10/10
> 
> I shit you not, I always have that song on repeat at work and I love the shit out of that whole album
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlD-2Dx5868





7/10 That song is pretty chill.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHHWPTs1zxg
Not sure if anybody here is into rap, but this song is sweet.


----------



## Watty (Apr 10, 2013)

poopyalligator said:


> 7/10 That song is pretty chill.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHHWPTs1zxg
> Not sure if anybody here is into rap, but this song is sweet.



Nope. 0/10...

There's this:



Edit: Auto-Embed feature? I didn't even format it, just pasted the URL...


----------



## Idontpersonally (Apr 10, 2013)

5 Vocals are big for me .

@ alligator ill give that gambino a 6.8 I thought it was going to suck in the beginning , I like both hh and metal, hate them both together though... i just found it the other day.


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Apr 10, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


> 5 Vocals are big for me .
> 
> @ alligator ill give that gambino a 6.8 I thought it was going to suck in the beginning , I like both hh and metal, hate them both together though... i just found it the other day.




9.5/10. Wow, that was awesome. His delivery reminds me of Tech N9ne a bit, and his flow actually matched the beat. Makes me wonder why a lot of big name "rappers" can't do the same. I'll certainly check more of this guys stuff out.


----------



## Winspear (Apr 10, 2013)

Carrion Rocket said:


>




I had no idea what to expect from the album art - that was quite refreshing, enjoyed it! 7/10


https://soundcloud.com/slowmagic/slow-magic-on-yr-side


----------



## Krullnar (Apr 10, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> https://soundcloud.com/slowmagic/slow-magic-on-yr-side



Hmm, a new potential candidate for the bedroom playlist. 6/10

Eldkraft "Gammal Krigare"
https://soundcloud.com/metalbladerecords/eldkraft-gammal-krigare


----------



## Brill (Apr 10, 2013)

Sounded awesome, 8/10! Really like the non english vocals.


----------



## User Name (Apr 11, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> Sounded awesome, 8/10! Really like the non english vocals.




eww no 2/10...the fact that they all seem to be grinding on their instruments makes me uncomfortable. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpSd-cCcpCs

fucking whitechapel... nuff said


----------



## Idontpersonally (Apr 12, 2013)

8 I like the stuff


----------



## Brill (Apr 15, 2013)

really beautiful music. 9/10


----------



## The Beard (Apr 15, 2013)

^ 4/10 Was EXTREMELY disappointed in that album, I love Gojira but it was a lazy and boring album, nothing stood out and made me go 'wow that's fucking awesome'


----------



## Brill (Apr 18, 2013)

Its blocked in my country, so ima give it a 0/10


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 18, 2013)

Carrion Rocket said:


> 9.5/10. Wow, that was awesome. His delivery reminds me of Tech N9ne a bit, and his flow actually matched the beat. Makes me wonder why a lot of big name "rappers" can't do the same. I'll certainly check more of this guys stuff out.


You'll like this then.


----------



## rjnix_0329 (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm not a rap guy, but that guy had flow to spare. 

7/10


----------



## IamSatai (Apr 19, 2013)

^ That was pretty good, the vocals were a nice surprise. 8.5/10.

New Little Tybee anyone?


----------



## Brill (Apr 19, 2013)

Like little tybee, his music is quite cool 8/10


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 19, 2013)

Don't listen to much Architects, but that wasn't bad. 6/10


----------



## spawnofthesith (Apr 22, 2013)

10/10 Vehemence is hella dope


----------



## Hyacinth (Apr 22, 2013)

Can't fuck with Miles Davis. 8/10


----------



## Brill (Apr 24, 2013)

Not bad, but not that good to me. 5/10


----------



## Fat-Elf (Apr 24, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> Not bad, but not that good to me. 5/10




Kinda boring, lyric heavy song. 5/10


----------



## Volsung (Apr 25, 2013)

Cool riffs. Like the tone. Unfortunately, I have a hard time getting into today's metal drum patterns. Is this from a video game or Japanimation? I'm so out of the loop it's pathetic. 
7/10


----------



## Francis978 (Apr 25, 2013)

I thought that was pretty cool, a little boring in the beginning though, 8/10


----------



## Brill (Apr 25, 2013)

Sounded coolish, 7.5/10


----------



## The Beard (Apr 27, 2013)

7/10 I didn't care for it at first, but from 1:20 and on is pretty neat!


----------



## Wesbanez (Apr 27, 2013)

^ 8/10, don't mind me a bit of Turbowolf.


----------



## Symb0lic (Apr 27, 2013)

^
Not a fan of them, but I'll give a 5 out of 10 for the happy memories of my idiot friend wandering into a gay bar and getting a lapdance from a transvestite.


EDIT: It seems I am unable to embed the video, so here is a link to it instead: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZS1ExSwL_wk


----------



## guitareben (Apr 27, 2013)

Symb0lic said:


> ^
> Not a fan of them, but I'll give a 5 out of 10 for the happy memories of my idiot friend wandering into a gay bar and getting a lapdance from a transvestite.
> 
> 
> EDIT: It seems I am unable to embed the video, so here is a link to it instead:




Ahhh, Blotted Science  Great stuff, nothing like it! However, I usually find I have to be in a particular mood to listen to it (it's intense, and evil! ). 
8.75/10


----------



## Brill (Apr 27, 2013)

I really like Savant. 8.8/10


----------



## BaDaML (Apr 28, 2013)

I will give that a 9/10 because I laughed my ass off. Thanks, I definitely needed that 

This is probably gonna get me booted from me here lmao. Some serious high notes!!!


----------



## Idontpersonally (Apr 28, 2013)

9.5 that was great, glad i left my headphones on.
@lil dicky i was going to post that haha


----------



## zero_end (Apr 29, 2013)

^ 7/10.


----------



## misingonestring (Apr 29, 2013)

7/10 not my thing but good for them


----------



## spawnofthesith (Apr 29, 2013)

7/10


----------



## uberthrall (Apr 29, 2013)

6/10


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Apr 30, 2013)

8/10

I love Terria but that's not my favourite tune on it


----------



## Idontpersonally (May 3, 2013)

6.5 for personal taste


----------



## The Beard (May 3, 2013)

^ 1/10 Goddammit I was hoping Hacktivist wouldn't do some shit like that


----------



## IamSatai (May 3, 2013)

^Doesn't really do much for me, I didn't dislike it though. 6/10

I love this performance. It is just so intimate and clean.


----------



## TheBloodstained (May 4, 2013)

Nice little performance by Opeth 
I must admit that I never really listened to anything by Opeth before, so I'm not really familiar with any of their work. I liked this little piece though 
hmmm, 8/10 I guess? 

as for me, I've been dwelling in danish metal for the past couple of weeks. The band "Vira", which I like a lot, made a selftitled album just before they called it quits (this album is free and can be downloaded via their bandcamp page). I still think it's sad that they stopped 'cause I found them really unique in their style and performance. Haven't heard anything like them ever since. Anyway, here you go


----------



## Mprinsje (May 4, 2013)

5/10, the beginning is annoying with all the brown notes, it got better though.

let's stay in scandinavia


----------



## Don Vito (May 4, 2013)

7.1/10 Would have skated to it in 2002.


----------



## TVasquez96 (May 4, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> 7.1/10 Would have skated to it in 2002.



2/10 The only part I liked was when he said "We conjure the spirits of the computer with out spells"


----------



## Ralyks (May 4, 2013)

7/10 for Destiny Potato


----------



## Mprinsje (May 5, 2013)

9/10 because ASIWYFA, though i like the albums before this one a little better. though, that record makes me incredibly happy!


----------



## NovaReaper (May 5, 2013)

7.5/10 pretty nice, although it's nothing i would regularly listen to.


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 5, 2013)

7/10


----------



## rjnix_0329 (May 6, 2013)

God I love that song from John Butler. A different version of that song is actually what got me to pick up a guitar for the first time. 

I don't dole these out easy, but...10/10


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (May 6, 2013)

Dug it. 8/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixAnhQXFw8c


----------



## Chuck (May 6, 2013)

SoItGoesRVA said:


> Dug it. 8/10
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixAnhQXFw8c



9/10, Darkest Hour rules


----------



## Volsung (May 7, 2013)

3.5/10

I can't get into a lot of the newer heavy stuff. If it isn't old or from the 'old guard' that still plays, then I'm pretty closed minded. I'm would imagine Underoath can put on a good show, though.

This is Scott "Malefic" Conner's new project:


----------



## zakattak192 (May 7, 2013)

Volsung said:


> 3.5/10
> 
> I can't get into a lot of the newer heavy stuff. If it isn't old or from the 'old guard' that still plays, then I'm pretty closed minded. I'm would imagine Underoath can put on a good show, though.
> 
> This is Scott "Malefic" Conner's new project:




8/10. It's something I can definitely see myself getting into. I just feel like I need to be in the right mindset to listen to it.

Behold:


----------



## Sofos (May 7, 2013)

zakattak192 said:


> 8/10. It's something I can definitely see myself getting into. I just feel like I need to be in the right mindset to listen to it.
> 
> Behold:




9/10 Sleep are awesome, love Southern Lord bands.


----------



## abandonist (May 7, 2013)

^ Not terrible, 6/10.


Bit of neo-folk and a glass of lambic.



Pinkies up, please.


----------



## Brill (May 7, 2013)

I liked the atmosphere, 8.8/10


----------



## Mprinsje (May 8, 2013)

4/10, i dislike female fronted metal bands, and this is no exception.


----------



## Idontpersonally (May 8, 2013)

8


----------



## IamSatai (May 9, 2013)

^ I'm just not feeling it, 4/10.

Meet Smooth McGroove, he is awesome.


----------



## zakattak192 (May 9, 2013)

IamSatai said:


> ^ I'm just not feeling it, 4/10.
> 
> Meet Smooth McGroove, he is awesome.




8/10, Smooth McGroove is the shit.

Agony Defined | A389 Recordings

No youtube link, sorry. These kids are playing Maryland Deathfest this year. Drummer is 16. Oldest member is 20.


----------



## pullingstraws (May 9, 2013)

^^8.5/10. That was pretty cool, man. The vocals remind me of Chuck Schuldiner from the first Death album.

Primus - Pudding Time (with lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## nostealbucket (May 10, 2013)

pullingstraws said:


> ^^8.5/10. That was pretty cool, man. The vocals remind me of Chuck Schuldiner from the first Death album.
> 
> Primus - Pudding Time (with lyrics) - YouTube



7.5/10 Primus was always a cool band.


Mars Volta- Roulette Dares


----------



## hand amputation (May 10, 2013)

nostealbucket said:


> 7.5/10 Primus was always a cool band.
> 
> 
> Mars Volta- Roulette Dares





Mars Volta was an AMAZING band. I got to see them open for A Perfect Circle on their tour for Deloused. They played for 45 minutes and only played 2.5 songs. High energy and amazing!






Loved this band in high school. Just realized they were on Spotify and have been listening to "Narrow Scope of Things" on repeat. Not the best music, but it takes me back! No shame here!


----------



## Bleach31 (May 10, 2013)

hand amputation said:


> Loved this band in high school. Just realized they were on Spotify and have been listening to "Narrow Scope of Things" on repeat. Not the best music, but it takes me back! No shame here!




7.5/10 Not a group I've really listened to, but if someone were to have it playing I would enjoy it.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (May 11, 2013)

Not bad but not something I'd listen to. 5/10


----------



## Halogran (May 11, 2013)

8/10 I love DEP

POMEGRANATE TIGER - Martin Andres ** New Breed ** Guitar Playthrough - YouTube


----------



## gamber (May 12, 2013)

^ 
9/10 i love me some pomegranate tigers

a new band i've gotten into no djent here


----------



## TIMEwaveXERO (May 12, 2013)

6/10. Not really my thing but solid song! 

Port Noir - Index (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## CyborgSlunk (May 12, 2013)

8/10

Really unique, atmospheric style, while containing a massive sound. I really enjoyed it .


----------



## Brill (May 12, 2013)

that was nice, quite calming. 7.8/10


----------



## TheBloodstained (May 12, 2013)

^ solid 9/10 
Been following this band for a while now, and I'm eagerly awaiting their debut album 

As for myself, I've been stuck in a "Catch 33" trance since I went to the Meshuggah show in Å[email protected] a week ago! xD


----------



## -42- (May 12, 2013)

9/10, Catch 33 is my favorite Meshuggah album.


----------



## HassanIqbal (May 12, 2013)

I'm not the best person to rate Cactus since I don't listen to that kind of music very often, i'm pretty they're pretty good, just not for me 

I discovered this band today, it has a great dissonance one sec, consonance the other second structure
this song particularly has a lot of Opeth vibes too
I've heard a lot of people can't stand them for more than 15 minutes or so (mainly because of vocalist)
but I've been listening to them all morning!

Vector - Ephel Duath - YouTube

ps note how they tinker with volume and dynamics in the production


----------



## HassanIqbal (May 12, 2013)

6/10 I'm not the best person to rate Cactus since I don't listen to that kind of music very often, i'm pretty sure they're pretty good, but not for me, I would get bored


----------



## Idontpersonally (May 12, 2013)

6.8


Guess who


----------



## gamber (May 12, 2013)

2/10 not my thing at all....

on a side i love this song and band


----------



## nostealbucket (May 12, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> that was nice, quite calming. 7.8/10




I really don't get the hype around this band. It sounds like a Vildhjarta carbon copy.

As for the post above me, 6/10. Solid stuffs.

EDIT: completely forgot..


----------



## TIMEwaveXERO (May 13, 2013)

^^^ Freaking sweet stuff!! 9/10



So keen for the debut album of these guys


----------



## Idontpersonally (May 13, 2013)

@ gamber im not into that kind of music either. I wondered who would have guessed it was mishas brother. I thought it was going to be metal.


----------



## Curt (May 13, 2013)

Feeding Frenzy - Within the Ruins


----------



## Mprinsje (May 13, 2013)

^plz post a link next time.

5/10, sounds pretty boring, not bad but not good either.


----------



## Chuck (May 13, 2013)

Mprinsje said:


> ^plz post a link next time.
> 
> 5/10, sounds pretty boring, not bad but not good either.



8/10 becuz CoL



don't listen to whole thing obvs


----------



## NovaReaper (May 13, 2013)

4/10


i like this band because they combine death metal with trap rap


----------



## TIMEwaveXERO (May 13, 2013)

7/10 Wow. Thats different!


----------



## JosephAOI (May 13, 2013)

^ 6.5/10. I'm not too much a fan of instrumental music and even less of 'djent'. The first section was good though and 1:40 or so was superb. The rest I found a little bland. Just my opinion though!


----------



## AugmentedFourth (May 13, 2013)

JosephAOI said:


> ^ 6.5/10. I'm not too much a fan of instrumental music and even less of 'djent'. The first section was good though and 1:40 or so was superb. The rest I found a little bland. Just my opinion though!




The first 43 seconds are rad, the wind is a great way that they added a melody and the ideas were very good. After that though, it was more like a pop song, when I was expecting a full out fugal neo-Bach jazz odessey. Or something like that. Pretty standard, but not terribly generic so I think it still deserves a 6.5/10.



Relevant, because this song djents hard and because The Bad Plus are probably my favorite band.


----------



## Brill (May 14, 2013)

Wouldn't work. so 0/10


----------



## The Beard (May 14, 2013)

1/10 made it 27 seconds into that and couldn't take any more 



Junior Kimbrough is perfect music to 'walk in slow motion while wearing sunglasses' to


----------



## zakattak192 (May 16, 2013)

The Beard said:


> 1/10 made it 27 seconds into that and couldn't take any more
> 
> 
> 
> Junior Kimbrough is perfect music to 'walk in slow motion while wearing sunglasses' to




9/10 I actually absolutely loved that.

Now for something completely different:


----------



## GRUNTKOR (May 16, 2013)

4/10 I'm not a disturbed fan. The intro was okay though.


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 16, 2013)

10/10 Electric Wizard is boss


----------



## NovaReaper (May 16, 2013)

8.5/10 this band is so awesome lol


----------



## benatat (May 16, 2013)

5.5/10, the vocals just didn't do it for me, and it was kinda boring

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gbqHGDtTm8[/video]


sorry, couldn't figure out the tags


----------



## Isaac (May 16, 2013)

^5/10 what even was that my mind is full of fuck?


----------



## TIMEwaveXERO (May 17, 2013)

^ 6/10 ^ First Megadeth song I've actually ever listened to! haha. Not my style. Not bad though


----------



## Idontpersonally (May 18, 2013)

6 personal tase


----------



## Brill (May 18, 2013)

I'm not a huge fan of the vocals, but still nice. 6.10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IpwpVcVOgk


----------



## -42- (May 18, 2013)

Man I just could never deal with Sikth, the schizoid nu-metal scream rapping isn't helping either. 3/10

EDIT: In response to Loxodrome's post, still 3/10


----------



## Halogran (May 18, 2013)

-42- said:


>




3/10 not my "cup o' tea"


----------



## Mklane (May 18, 2013)

Halogran said:


> 3/10 not my "cup o' tea"



7/10 real nice guitar sounds but


----------



## Korbain (May 18, 2013)

Mklane said:


> 7/10 real nice guitar sounds but




5/10, not really my style of music, but i listened to it all so it's wasn't that bad and it sounded pretty solid for a live video  Was ....ing brutal though lol

As for me, its 3am here, i just home...i got some chill electro/ambient music before i pass out


----------



## Brill (May 19, 2013)

Cool, nice music. 6/10


----------



## Mprinsje (May 19, 2013)

8/10 drummings skills, 4/10 song choice because boring.


----------



## NovaReaper (May 19, 2013)

6/10, you had me til the vocals came in


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (May 19, 2013)

7/10 i actually enjoyed that song its definitely a style of rock i havent listened to in a while it was refreshing


Slice The Cake - Kow Otani's Castle In The Sky - YouTube


----------



## Austin175 (May 19, 2013)

8/10 I liked everything except the vocals but I'm gonna check them out an maybe I will grow on me. 

YouTube


----------



## zero_end (May 20, 2013)

Any specific video in particular? ^^

Anyhow, u can´t go wrong with Rusty Cooley  8/10


----------



## s2k9k (May 21, 2013)

srsly?


----------



## s2k9k (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Brill (May 23, 2013)

Eh, wasn't that great, Don't like slipknot, and that cover was eh. 4/10


----------



## ZachK (May 23, 2013)

7/10 the vocals weren't doin' t for me


----------



## skisgaar (May 23, 2013)

Listenable...4/10?


----------



## Sid (May 23, 2013)

6/10 not a fan of the genre, but compared to other stuff from this kind of genre, it wasnt bad...reminded me a bit of converge


----------



## Nahkaparoni (May 23, 2013)

8/10 - The Ocean, haven't listened to them in a while. Nice, heavy, a bit sludgy. Awesome band.

I'm listening to this:


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (May 23, 2013)

Wow I was surprised I was expecting it to be very black metally for some reason haha pretty solid sounds like really fun music to pit to 7/10 I definitely have to check out more of these dudes


----------



## Volsung (May 25, 2013)

That had some cool tones and ascending/descending 'licks'. The mixture of two styles of current metal was interesting. Now with all that said, I just can't get into the stuff today's metal scene is putting out (geez...I just realized that's the third time I've said that...pretty sad). Guess I'm an old 26 year old.

Stuff takes talent to play though...goodness knows I can't play it. 

6.5/10



I'll go back under my rock now.


----------



## Mprinsje (May 25, 2013)

^9/10 because swans

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFlFhH2gGd4


----------



## Koop (May 25, 2013)

Kyuss - 7.5/10 haven't listened to them much, but I like their sound and grooves. Pretty damn heavy.


----------



## wespaul (May 25, 2013)

Never heard of Glass Ocean. Not a fan of the vocals, but they aren't bad by any means. Everything else is great, imo. I give it a 7.5/10. I'll check more of their stuff out, for sure.


----------



## zero_end (May 26, 2013)

That's pretty awesome! 8.5/10 



A little bit of background about the song/video:

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - Chinese Dissident Artist AI WEIWEI Releases 'Heavy Metal' Single 'Dumbass'


----------



## Halogran (May 28, 2013)

zero_end said:


> That's pretty awesome! 8.5/10





D: the music was ok, but can't handle the singer at all. 3/10


----------



## TIMEwaveXERO (May 28, 2013)

8/10. I enjoyed it


----------



## ZachK (May 28, 2013)

TIMEwaveXERO said:


> 8/10. I enjoyed it




Twelve Foot Ninja is tight as ....
8/10


----------



## User Name (May 28, 2013)

ZachK said:


> Twelve Foot Ninja is tight as ....
> 8/10



im always up for some AIC solid 7 or 8/10. got some pretty different stuff here. circle of contempt. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_jsoXd-JbI


----------



## Gren (May 28, 2013)

User Name said:


> im always up for some AIC solid 7 or 8/10. got some pretty different stuff here. circle of contempt.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_jsoXd-JbI



Definitely not my thing but can appreciate it, was interesting enough 7/10. Solo was pretty rippin'.

Cauldron Black Ram from Aussie
http://youtu.be/AtOuz2Iut84


----------



## MikeH (May 28, 2013)

6/10. Not bad, but I can't handle the vocals.


----------



## Chickenhawk (May 28, 2013)

4/10

Granted, I only listened to the first 30 seconds because I can't stand breakdowncore.


----------



## Idontpersonally (May 30, 2013)

Kinda depressing lol 5


----------



## zakattak192 (May 30, 2013)

5/10 not what I would listen to normally, like at all, but it definitely wasn't bad.


----------



## Black Mamba (May 30, 2013)

^ 6/10: Pretty good


----------



## Idontpersonally (May 31, 2013)

7


----------



## NovaReaper (May 31, 2013)

lol


THERES A HOUSE ON A BLEAK NEW ENGLAND LANE IT STANDS IN CONTEMPT OF OUR DISDAIN


----------



## Volsung (Jun 1, 2013)

8.7/10-Now that's what I'm talking about. 

And now for something _completely_ different. 

Christian Death - Spectre - YouTube

For some strange reason my posts don't want to show videos today, sorry.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Jun 1, 2013)

ummmm 1/10. that was odd and lame to my tastes....
Red Seas Fire | Exposition EP | Fortress - YouTube


----------



## Meddl (Jun 1, 2013)

Chickenhawk said:


> 4/10
> 
> Granted, I only listened to the first 30 seconds because I can't stand breakdowncore.





instantly thought of the wild wild west 

cool stuff, i'd give it a 7/10


now here's mine:


----------



## TheBloodstained (Jun 1, 2013)

Never heard DestinyPotato before but that was awesome! 
8/10 ^_^

I've been stuck in a Red Warszawa groove for some time now. It's a danish self-proclaimed polish-punk/metal band with satirical lyrics and filthy humor! They're awesome! 

This one is called Satanisk Kommunisme ("Satanical Communism")


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 1, 2013)

TheBloodstained said:


> Never heard DestinyPotato before but that was awesome!
> 8/10 ^_^
> 
> I've been stuck in a Red Warszawa groove for some time now. It's a danish self-proclaimed polish-punk/metal band with satirical lyrics and filthy humor! They're awesome!
> ...




i don't mind the music, but the vocals stop me from taking it seriously 4/10

what i'm listening too:


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jun 1, 2013)

Thrashmanzac said:


> i don't mind the music, but the vocals stop me from taking it seriously 4/10
> 
> what i'm listening too:




9.5/10, very cool.. that is, until the synth BS came in at 1:17, now its a 7. 

Cool stuff nonetheless


----------



## I Voyager (Jun 1, 2013)

Yo_Wattup said:


> 9.5/10, very cool.. that is, until the synth BS came in at 1:17, now its a 7.
> 
> Cool stuff nonetheless



Cool tune, but I'm not a big fan of purely instrumental music. 7/10


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 1, 2013)

5/10

Can't say that's what I'm into, but that doesn't make it bad. 

A little change of pace.


----------



## Cyntex (Jun 1, 2013)

Triple7 said:


> 5/10
> 
> Can't say that's what I'm into, but that doesn't make it bad.
> 
> A little change of pace.




7, was pleasantly uprised by the vocals, song is ok, nothing to write home about though.


----------



## Force (Jun 1, 2013)

It's hard to tell as the sound is pretty messy. 3/10

Let us have some fun...................


----------



## TIMEwaveXERO (Jun 1, 2013)

^....WTF.. LOL  9/10 Everyone check this! ^..


----------



## Idontpersonally (Jun 2, 2013)

7.8


----------



## skisgaar (Jun 4, 2013)

^ Talent/10


----------



## misingonestring (Jun 4, 2013)

Pretty okay, 8/10


----------



## dominic252 (Jun 4, 2013)

That wasn't bad. Liked the rhythm parts, but wasn't a huge fan of the lead or the vocals. 6/10


----------



## will_shred (Jun 4, 2013)

^ eh, 3/10 no offense.

This actually is what I happen to be jamming to right now.


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Jun 5, 2013)

will_shred said:


> ^ eh, 3/10 no offense.
> 
> This actually is what I happen to be jamming to right now.
> 
> (youtubevidhere)



2/10. One of the more uninspired/bland things I've seen on here. Gets a '2' for the one half-decent hook in the melody. Sorry. 



EDIT: Contemporary? The piece is over a century old!


----------



## NovaReaper (Jun 5, 2013)

7/10, scriabin is ok. also lol @ shitting on someones taste in music and then posting some abstract tier contemporary shit


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 8, 2013)

7/10, not bad.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 9, 2013)

6.2/10 I didn't listen to the entire thing.

The guitar tone sounds ....ing awesome, but 7min. is waaaayyy too long for heavy groove-core stuff in my opinion. I'm biased because I hate this genre of metal with an undying passion.. But for what's it's worth, it had some cool riffs and the piano/clean sections were surprisingly nice sounding.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jun 9, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> 6.2/10 I didn't listen to the entire thing.
> 
> The guitar tone sounds ....ing awesome, but 7min. is waaaayyy too long for heavy groove-core stuff in my opinion. I'm biased because I hate this genre of metal with an undying passion.. But for what's it's worth, it had some cool riffs and the piano/clean sections were surprisingly nice sounding.




2/10 because apparently the "Zone-girl" (or whatever her name is), sounds just as annoying as she looks. One point for the lyrics and other for actually sitting through the whole song.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jun 9, 2013)

6/10


----------



## MikeH (Jun 9, 2013)

6.5/10. Not a huge fan of a lot of OSDM, but not bad by any means.


----------



## TIMEwaveXERO (Jun 9, 2013)

Whoa! 4/10 ^


----------



## Jlang (Jun 9, 2013)

8.5/10 Well done


----------



## kamello (Jun 9, 2013)

6/10

not in the mood right now and I never liked that kind of vocals too much (and 240p doesn't helps ), but I know these guys have a lot of talent, I hate the ....ing sample though


----------



## TIBrent (Jun 10, 2013)

8.5/10, not my favorite cut on DTB AE but still a solid jam & a nice way to end the record.


----------



## User Name (Jun 10, 2013)

TIBrent said:


> 8.5/10, not my favorite cut on DTB AE but still a solid jam & a nice way to end the record.




6 or 7/10. not really my style. 

heres some ATB

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTptPRrFUX0


----------



## MikeH (Jun 10, 2013)

7/10. Love ATB, but Rareform (pre-Anthony) will always be my favorite album.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Jun 11, 2013)

8.8 nicee


----------



## Brill (Jun 12, 2013)

That was really not my thing... 3


----------



## sonicwarrior (Jun 12, 2013)

4/10 - I don't like dubstep especially the basslines and the voice is too unexceptional. The rest is OK.


----------



## unclejemima218 (Jun 12, 2013)

^^^^ Super chill, I like her a lot! 8.5/10 

Lo' There Do I See My Brother - You Were The Source - YouTube


apparently I'm too stupid to figure out how to embed videos. the code won't work.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jun 13, 2013)

7/10, I enjoyed that


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Jun 13, 2013)

spawnofthesith said:


> 7/10, I enjoyed that




perhaps i was supposed to be tripping balls to appreciate that, because i wasnt, and i didnt.
0/10


----------



## noUser01 (Jun 13, 2013)

METAL_WIZARD said:


> perhaps i was supposed to be tripping balls to appreciate that, because i wasnt, and i didnt.
> 0/10




And you gave the guy above YOU 0/10?


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Jun 13, 2013)

ConnorGilks said:


> And you gave the guy above YOU 0/10?




mine made me giggle
also, 8/10. i likes me some ATB
have another obscure video bitchez
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHJWe1xrn7k


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 14, 2013)

^ 2/10 (That's one full point higher than the original version)


----------



## Xaios (Jun 15, 2013)

ArtDecade said:


> ^ 2/10 (That's one full point higher than the original version)




8.5/10. 7.5 for the song, +1 for getting to watch Scott Ian stomp around.


----------



## TIBrent (Jun 15, 2013)

Xaios said:


> 8.5/10. 7.5 for the song, +1 for getting to watch Scott Ian stomp around.



I really dug that bud  9.9/10 (only reason not a 10 is because I want to leave room to have my blown even more, but that was dang good!) Especially the clean lead in the middle! DAYUM! For sure checking out that band more.

Textures - Burning the Midnight Oil


----------



## kamello (Jun 15, 2013)

7/10, a bit tiring, but it's just the way the song keeps and keeps devoloping


----------



## Idontpersonally (Jun 15, 2013)

8.9 [YOUTUBEVID]XSDgVn3T5sk[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jun 18, 2013)

/\

6/10, not bad but not the best song Brown ever made.

An Icelandic band for you:


----------



## Idontpersonally (Jun 18, 2013)

yea it was either that or big payback, but yea i grew up on that stuff..


----------



## MikeH (Jun 18, 2013)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


>




6.5/10. Not my usual, but still wasn't bad.


----------



## jephjacques (Jun 18, 2013)

MikeH said:


> 6.5/10. Not my usual, but still wasn't bad.




Piquant, with smoky notes, hints of cherry, and a long finish.


----------



## Jlang (Jun 18, 2013)

jephjacques said:


> Piquant, with smoky notes, hints of cherry, and a long finish.




6.5 .. could never really get into manilow, although he is an AMAZING song writer 

Gojira - The Gift Of Guilt (St.Petersburg, Russia, 23.10.12) (Live debut) FULL HD - YouTube


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jun 18, 2013)

^ 7/10 haven't listened to gojira in a while


----------



## MikeH (Jun 18, 2013)

WITTR.  9/10


----------



## NovaReaper (Jun 19, 2013)

4/10 sounds like hip hop and not on purpose


----------



## Cyntex (Jun 19, 2013)

NovaReaper said:


> 4/10 sounds like hip hop and not on purpose




8/10 because Pestilence \m/


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jun 19, 2013)

10/10 Beyond Creation is pure win


----------



## TVasquez96 (Jun 29, 2013)

spawnofthesith said:


>




7/10 wouldn't necessarily listen to that in my spare time, but it was pretty good


----------



## NovaReaper (Jun 29, 2013)

6/10, i like the guitar tone


----------



## Idontpersonally (Jun 29, 2013)

7


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 29, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Volsung (Jun 30, 2013)

8/10 - Not bad at all.

_And now for something completely different.....again._


Edit: I have no idea why this fellow uploaded this as a 'double play'.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jun 30, 2013)

Volsung said:


> 8/10 - Not bad at all.
> 
> _And now for something completely different._
> 
> ...




9/10 really really neat.
I found it quite charming.

Listening to this album non-stop lately


----------



## guitareben (Jun 30, 2013)

Ok, I'm not normally into things like this, but I actually quite liked this track  Some really cool riffs in there, and the vocals didn't completely turn me off  

6.9/10


----------



## JPMike (Jun 30, 2013)

5/10 catchy!


----------



## MikeH (Jun 30, 2013)

6/10. Not my normal listen, but pretty cool.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=wbhn81WV9O0


----------



## Rojne (Jul 1, 2013)

6/10 really not what Im into at the moment, but they sound like a downtuned, less chaotic and pissed of Stray From The Path! Cool!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jul 1, 2013)

Rojne said:


> 6/10 really not what Im into at the moment, but they sound like a downtuned, less chaotic and pissed of Stray From The Path! Cool!




not my thing, but not bad 6/10

what i'm listening to:


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jul 1, 2013)

Thrashmanzac said:


> not my thing, but not bad 6/10
> 
> what i'm listening to:




4/10... Sorry but I like guitars. (On a sevenstring forum, who woulda thought? )


----------



## Korbain (Jul 1, 2013)

lol that was cool, different and wacky, some cool guitar stuff  7/10

Any who! Been getting back into these guys pretty hard lately, brilliant stuff (i think lol)


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jul 1, 2013)

/\
8.8, love Porcupine tree but I have to leave the 9s and 10s for my favorites by them.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 1, 2013)

One more week! I have a feeling this will be my album of the year.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jul 2, 2013)

/\
7/10 pretty cool, will probably check it out when it comes out, never heard of them before

I can't stop listening to this band now, my friend showed them to me and I'm hooked:


----------



## Judge_Dredd (Jul 2, 2013)

/\ Sorry, but i really don't like this kind of music. My personal rating would be a 5/10. 


This is a relative new Dutch old school death band. I love this cd. Great grunts and nice, old school riffs. Should be better known.


----------



## NovaReaper (Jul 2, 2013)

^this is actually ....ing sick, getting tired of all the nu deth bands who just copy incantation. 8.5/10


so 90s it sounds like a heroin overdose


----------



## Idontpersonally (Jul 2, 2013)

5 could be more creative in a few ways.


first song if you will, just a random yt click but i ended up listening to the whole thing


----------



## Whammy (Jul 2, 2013)

Compared to Deep Purple (one of my fav bands) and similar bands this falls short in my eyes.
Vocals are good though.

4 out of 10
Sorry 

Right people are either going to love or hate this one


----------



## MikeH (Jul 2, 2013)

5/10. Undeniable talent, but not my thing.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Jul 2, 2013)

8, reminds me of a heavier blink


----------



## Brill (Jul 2, 2013)

Sounds good. Solid 7.5


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jul 3, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> Sounds good. Solid 7.5



That was actually pretty cool 8/10


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 3, 2013)

9/10 


Love me some Twisted Into Form.


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 3, 2013)

7/10
Parts of it weren't my thing, but overall it was pretty sweet. The end was sick too.


----------



## Jlang (Jul 3, 2013)

6/10 obviously talented but not my thing, also I hate that the guitars sound like sound effects, not for me.

Devin Townsend - Suicide - YouTube


also , where abooots is the embedding button


----------



## Brill (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm not really a big Devin townsend fan. and that song was Eh... so a 5/10


----------



## Idontpersonally (Jul 9, 2013)

you keep surprising me, 8


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 9, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


> you keep surprising me, 8




3/10


Just not my thing, sorry.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 9, 2013)

Blasphemous 4/10 because I'm (blasphemously) not a Maiden fan.


----------



## K4RM4 (Jul 10, 2013)

Guitar makes any song cooler (unless it's lil wayne) 6/10


----------



## Brill (Jul 10, 2013)

I love Javier's solo album the whole thing was like a 9/1o, This song is also included in that 9/10.


----------



## gamber (Jul 10, 2013)

^^^^ -999999999999999999999999999999999 I hate everything that guy does

heres mine


----------



## necronile (Jul 10, 2013)

gamber said:


> ^^^^ -999999999999999999999999999999999 I hate everything that guy does
> 
> heres mine




3/10
Sounds like a typical radio friendly band,sorry...


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Jul 10, 2013)

necronile said:


>




Love Mastodon, this album had a cool vibe, 7/10 for this track.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 11, 2013)

Since you ....ed up, I'm taking your turn.


----------



## Brill (Jul 11, 2013)

Love deftones. and this track is amazing 10/10

(yes I listen to dance music, fight me  )


----------



## ghost2II2 (Jul 12, 2013)

LOL - Not sure how to reply to that as it's definitely not my type of music. Although, it seemed put together well so I'll give it a 7/10


Just finished listening to this 8 minutes of pure ....ing bliss.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBQnDNhq8Lg


----------



## Volsung (Jul 12, 2013)

8.7/10

I never listened to Porcupine Tree prior to this. That was pretty cool. 

This one has been stuck in my head lately:



Wow...I finally reached 300 posts...how bout' that.


----------



## User Name (Jul 12, 2013)

Volsung said:


> 8.7/10
> 
> I never listened to Porcupine Tree prior to this. That was pretty cool.
> 
> ...





eh, 6/10. not bad, like the instrumentals a bit. here ive got something a little LESS heavy. sevendust bitches. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYw9ChYKcE4


----------



## Kaickul (Jul 12, 2013)

User Name said:


> eh, 6/10. not bad, like the instrumentals a bit. here ive got something a little LESS heavy. sevendust bitches.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYw9ChYKcE4




8/10, some classic rock folks!


----------



## JustMac (Jul 14, 2013)

Liquid Rage said:


> 8/10, some classic rock folks!




9/10, it's DP, what's not to love? I was listening to that song earlier coincidentally, nearly broke my arm air drumming 

Slow burner, but it's Mastodons masterpiece, in my opinion


----------



## Xaios (Jul 14, 2013)

JustMac said:


> Slow burner, but it's Mastodons masterpiece, in my opinion




8.5/10, easily my favorite Mastodon tune.

This isn't "the" Portal most people on this board are aware of, but rather a prog-metal band from Alberta.


----------



## Pweaks (Jul 14, 2013)

Xaios said:


> 8.5/10, easily my favorite Mastodon tune.
> 
> This isn't "the" Portal most people on this board are aware of, but rather a prog-metal band from Alberta.




7/10. Interesting song. I didn't like the singer's voice that much though.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jul 14, 2013)

Pweaks said:


> 7/10. Interesting song. I didn't like the singer's voice that much though.




6/10 it's cool but not my cup of tea.


----------



## MrPowers (Jul 14, 2013)

Pweaks said:


> 7/10. Interesting song. I didn't like the singer's voice that much though.




I'd probably like this a lot more if I were tired! It's definitely cool though. 7.5/10.

COLOSSUS "Transgressor" Official Music Video - YouTube

Edit: ^ beat me to it apparently as for yours, 5/10, it's not my style.


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Jul 14, 2013)

woah dem breakdowns cool man 8/10


----------



## ZachK (Jul 14, 2013)

MrPowers said:


> I'd probably like this a lot more if I were tired! It's definitely cool though. 7.5/10.
> 
> COLOSSUS "Transgressor" Official Music Video - YouTube
> 
> Edit: ^ beat me to it apparently as for yours, 5/10, it's not my style.



6/10

Perhaps the actual song doesn't have that 32 second intro, but that absolutely killed the tune for me. The vocals didn't impress me much either though


----------



## Sverdugo (Jul 14, 2013)

7/10. Not in any way my tastes, but more than tolerable. I love vocalists who use their own voice for harmonies and choirs. That tinge of grungy bass that shined through every so often was also great. There was an instance or two where the drummer seemed to get slightly off, which is strange to me considering it's a professional recording, but it happens. I wept during the solo and I'm fairly certain I also heard an eagle screech in the distance. Would listen to again.


----------



## Kaickul (Jul 15, 2013)

^ 8/10


----------



## TIMEwaveXERO (Jul 15, 2013)

^ 10/10. Loved it. Cheers. Found a new band to listen to.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jul 15, 2013)

TIMEwaveXERO said:


> ^ 10/10. Loved it. Cheers. Found a new band to listen to.




Didn't expect to see this song here. Can't believe it's almost 20 years old now. Gotta give it a 7/10, it's had staying power and the masses know it. I hate the drum track in it, especially the pre-chorus. It's like the guy couldn't figure out how to play along with the band, so he just stops and comes back in.

[YOUTUBEVID]IoVgMvHMaGk[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## Kaickul (Jul 15, 2013)

^ 9/10. Beautiful song. Thanks.


----------



## Volsung (Jul 16, 2013)

^8.8/10

I really enjoyed that. Definitely new to me. 

Okay, time for some (mellow) Goth.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Jul 16, 2013)

8.5


----------



## aerodynamics (Jul 16, 2013)

7/10 I like their sound and her vocals but I don't necessarily like the way she delivers the vocals.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jul 16, 2013)

6/10 good musicianship, not my jam.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 17, 2013)

6.25/10. The hardcore vocals do nothing for me. I actually really liked the riffing in the first half, and I was really feeling the drummer. Even the breakdown was better than I expected... at first. As it started getting slower and slower, my interested waned. And the way it ends is sort of anticlimactic.


----------



## Brill (Jul 18, 2013)

Really good intro. Vocals sound like something that would grow on you. 7/10


----------



## Cyntex (Jul 18, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> Really good intro. Vocals sound like something that would grow on you. 7/10




7.5, not bad, I like 2ne1 more though


----------



## Kaickul (Jul 19, 2013)

^ 9/10, really good stuff!


----------



## Idontpersonally (Jul 21, 2013)

6


----------



## abandonist (Jul 21, 2013)

Boo. 2/10


----------



## Workhorse (Jul 21, 2013)

Ok that was a little weird, nice effects going on but kinda expected something to burst out of nowhere. 4/10


----------



## NovaReaper (Jul 21, 2013)

6.5/10, don't really listen to them much if at all anymore, the vocals are hilarious but most of the guitar riffs are badass.


----------



## Halogran (Jul 21, 2013)

that was cool!! 8/10


----------



## DeathPaupiette (Jul 21, 2013)

Not my thing, I think the vocals are really pretentious and meaningless, and the overall sound is too generic IMHO ... Still listenable I guess ^^ 4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQ3HvIYxGe4


----------



## Xaios (Jul 25, 2013)

5/10. Never really dug the whole Dark Carnival style. Didn't really feel like it was going anywhere either.



EDIT: Realized 5 minutes after I had posted a link to the wrong video. Fixed.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jul 25, 2013)

9/10 this is awesome, going to have to look into this band


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Jul 25, 2013)

7/10, I like it, right up my alley. The production sounds a bit bass heavy and slightly too monotonous to score higher imo. I will check out more of their songs, Í'm curious.

Here's an oldie from the Netherlands, 1989! Same era as Altars of Madness, Left Hand Path, Slowly We Rot...


----------



## NovaReaper (Jul 25, 2013)

9/10


----------



## TIMEwaveXERO (Jul 26, 2013)

4/10 Not my thing and didnt like the production at all (albeit the video quality may have something to do with that.)


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Jul 27, 2013)

7/10 I haven't listened to power metal in a while  but it was a refreshing listen haha now for something totally not power metal haha


----------



## Mprinsje (Jul 27, 2013)

3/10 meh, tuned so low it's annoying after the first note.


----------



## Cyntex (Jul 27, 2013)

Mprinsje said:


> 3/10 meh, tuned so low it's annoying after the first note.



Reminds me of Nasum, which is always a good thing! 8/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cd_ph4fQLl0


----------



## TVasquez96 (Jul 27, 2013)

Cyntex said:


> Reminds me of Nasum, which is always a good thing! 8/10
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cd_ph4fQLl0


 
10/10 for the mustache and beard. Take that away and I'd give it a 8.5/10.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWpKx4byetY


----------



## Chuck (Jul 27, 2013)

TVasquez96 said:


> 10/10 for the mustache and beard. Take that away and I'd give it a 8.5/10.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWpKx4byetY



Not bad, 7/10. Very underoath-y

Now for a different flavor of metal:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...6x9G_1hVWWpu6MV8QZThV2w&bvm=bv.49784469,d.aWM


----------



## guitareben (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm really not a fan of this kind of music... Not my cuppa, and it sounded a little repetative at parts too. However, some bits were cool - the bit at 3:20 was awesome, and also, holyshit, how fast is the double bass pedal in the song XD Actually, it gets better as it goes along.

5.9999/10


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 28, 2013)

3/10 was definitely not expecting that


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jul 28, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> 3/10 was definitely not expecting that



7/10 it's cool but I wouldn't put it on my mp3 player.


----------



## abandonist (Jul 28, 2013)

2/10

Squiggly squabbly dooo. Who the .... cares?

Torch Runner


----------



## NovaReaper (Jul 28, 2013)

7.5/10, this is intense as ....


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jul 28, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Brill (Jul 29, 2013)

5/10 not really my thing, still cool though.


----------



## DeathPaupiette (Jul 31, 2013)

Haha WTF ? x) 7/10 



If you aren't French and can pronounce the name of this song, congrats


----------



## avinu (Jul 31, 2013)

DeathPaupiette said:


> Haha WTF ? x) 7/10
> 
> 
> 
> If you aren't French and can pronounce the name of this song, congrats




10/10 Looks like Tim and Eric produced this music video haha

King Crimson - Larks` Tongues In Aspic - Part IV - YouTube


----------



## Varcolac (Jul 31, 2013)

avinu said:


> King Crimson - Larks` Tongues In Aspic - Part IV - YouTube



9.5/10, one of my absolute favourite bands.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 1, 2013)

8/10 love Jethro Tull


----------



## Brill (Aug 2, 2013)

Not really my thing but its still fun 6.5/10


----------



## Varcolac (Aug 2, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> Not really my thing but its still fun 6.5/10




3/10. Sorry, but that was truly painful to listen to. White noise and nasty synth sounds with a good bit of random profanity. There's a few half-decent lines in there but it was all buried under the BRZRZRZRZRZRZRZRZRZ.


----------



## TIMEwaveXERO (Aug 2, 2013)

^ Love Porcupine Tree 9/10


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 5, 2013)

5 just personal taste.


----------



## Varcolac (Aug 5, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


> 5 just personal taste.




7.5/10, points deducted for promoting welfare dependency but I have a soft spot for '90s hip-hop.



(Yes, I listen to a lot of Steven Wilson)


----------



## Brill (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh that's really cool. A good 8/10.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 5, 2013)

Varcolac said:


> 7.5/10, points deducted for promoting welfare dependency but I have a soft spot for '90s hip-hop
> 
> (Yes, I listen to a lot of Steven Wilson)



Welfrare carols?


----------



## TIMEwaveXERO (Aug 5, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


>




Wow. Never heard anything like it. Not exactly my thing but 8/10 for vocals and being something completely new


----------



## vent187 (Aug 7, 2013)

Great skill, but I didn't feel the song.

5/10

Check this (Metal):


----------



## Mprinsje (Aug 7, 2013)

5/10, i really don't know what to think of this, not bad but not good either. The song title is dumb so there it goes.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fS3oDgnDqo


----------



## Varcolac (Aug 7, 2013)

Mprinsje said:


> 5/10, i really don't know what to think of this, not bad but not good either. The song title is dumb so there it goes.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fS3oDgnDqo



7/10, teh crustiness.


----------



## TIMEwaveXERO (Aug 8, 2013)

6/10 No too bad.


----------



## wat (Aug 9, 2013)

8/10 Liked it a lot and never heard them before. 


Here's something a little different


----------



## Petal (Aug 10, 2013)

6/10 Pretty Epic, but not too exciting. 

If were doing video game music, however, I'll leave this here.


----------



## Cyntex (Aug 10, 2013)

Petal said:


> 6/10 Pretty Epic, but not too exciting.
> 
> If were doing video game music, however, I'll leave this here.




6/10 pretty ok


----------



## spawnofthesith (Aug 15, 2013)

8/10, love wretched


----------



## Mprinsje (Aug 15, 2013)

8/10, love me some skeletonwitch


----------



## WhiteWalls (Aug 15, 2013)

Not much into d-beat hardcore but that was pretty cool, I definitely like the rawness, 7/10


----------



## spawnofthesith (Aug 18, 2013)

6.8/10, I love Katatonia musically, but can't get into those vocals


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 18, 2013)

8.9 personal taste


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Aug 18, 2013)

^^^

4/10 kind of remind me of some hipster-y remake of Paint it Black but way less good.


----------



## abandonist (Aug 18, 2013)

4/10 - Opeth fell off hard after Blackwater Park.


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Aug 18, 2013)

6/10. I've never been a Rise Against fan, and I don't like white guy with acoustic guitar songs, but that was alright.


----------



## NovaReaper (Aug 18, 2013)

8.5/10, if the 90s could be condensed into one album it would probably be doppelganger.


----------



## vent187 (Aug 20, 2013)

7/10

https://soundcloud.com/reverrse-polarity/reverrse-polarity-rar


----------



## TIMEwaveXERO (Aug 20, 2013)

6/10 ^


----------



## spawnofthesith (Aug 20, 2013)

Not bad, but not for me 5/10


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 23, 2013)

7.1


----------



## TIMEwaveXERO (Aug 23, 2013)

8/10. Sick!


----------



## Varcolac (Aug 24, 2013)

abandonist said:


> 4/10 - Opeth fell off hard after Blackwater Park.


"Advent" is a song from their 1996 second album _Morningrise_, three whole albums before _Blackwater Park_. Just sayin'.



TIMEwaveXERO said:


> 8/10. Sick!


----------



## Kaickul (Aug 26, 2013)

Varcolac said:


> "Advent" is a song from their 1996 second album _Morningrise_, three whole albums before _Blackwater Park_. Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





10/10 Charles Mingus is the shit.



Some ska for you guys! Love the plug!


----------



## Tope (Aug 26, 2013)

7/10 not bad at all. Ska's a bit of a guilty pleasure, I'll have to check out more from these guys.

Recently got into Clutch, this is one of my favourite tracks from my favourite album. ENJOY!!

Clutch 10001110101 Robot hive exodus - YouTube


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Aug 26, 2013)

8/10. Not my favorite Clutch song but certainly one of their best.


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 26, 2013)

7/10

Not my style, but it wasn't bad.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1I2ho-ZKIc


----------



## Volteau (Aug 26, 2013)

9/10. Not my favorite Ihsahn song, but I love anything he does.


----------



## Sofos (Aug 29, 2013)

Volteau said:


> 9/10. Not my favorite Ihsahn song, but I love anything he does.




Not too into soundtrack, but that was pretty good. 7.5/10


----------



## BaDaML (Sep 2, 2013)

6/10 - I am not a fan of that style of vocals.


----------



## Varcolac (Sep 2, 2013)

8/10, reminds me of Andy McKee.


----------



## Vinchester (Sep 2, 2013)

^ 8/10 I really like this song, but I think the PULSE version is a bit better.


----------



## heregoesnothing (Sep 2, 2013)

^
8/10. One of the best artists from JTC.


----------



## The Uncreator (Sep 2, 2013)

7/10

Not entirely my thing but the atmosphere is stellar. Never heard of the guy either.


----------



## BaDaML (Sep 2, 2013)

2/10, sorry. Just seems generic, and kinda cheesy. No passion in the sound or presence, seems like lots of posing.


----------



## JustMac (Sep 2, 2013)

7, really nice phrasing and melody and wasn't focused on tech-wankery, very nice


----------



## BaDaML (Sep 2, 2013)

6/10 - Nice to sometimes hear stuff from a simpler time 

In keeping with simpler times lol, I have never been a big fan of acoustic, been into electric from the time I was 4  Over the last few weeks though, I find myself listening to more and more acoustic pieces.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 2, 2013)

8/10. Awesome.


----------



## nostealbucket (Sep 2, 2013)

7.5. I liked it. No complaints.


----------



## riffer_madness (Sep 3, 2013)

Sweet 9/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyvNWaFUMZg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Varcolac (Sep 3, 2013)

4/10, not terrible, but I'm really not a fan.


----------



## DeathPaupiette (Sep 4, 2013)

I kinda like the mood of it, but I won't listen to it everyday. Really interesting though. 7.5/10.

Sikth - Flogging the Horses


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Sep 4, 2013)

I love Sikth, Death of a dead day is one of my all time favorite albums but while most of the songs are 9/10 or 10/10 for me, that one is more of an 8.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BK-ld_1fXR8


----------



## BusinessMan (Sep 4, 2013)

^very cool man. Never heard it before but i liked it 8/10

What i'm listening to

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heF_NPJbv8Y


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Sep 4, 2013)

BusinessMan said:


> ^very cool man. Never heard it before but i liked it 8/10
> 
> What i'm listening to
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heF_NPJbv8Y


Their EP is available for free download on Bandcamp.

On second thought...going to start a thread.


----------



## Kaickul (Sep 11, 2013)

8/10


----------



## MikeH (Sep 11, 2013)

9/10. Huge Rise Against fan.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Sep 20, 2013)

3/10 really not my thing


----------



## MikeH (Sep 21, 2013)

7/10. I dig Cattle Decap.


----------



## Loomer (Sep 21, 2013)

MikeH said:


> 7/10. I dig Cattle Decap.




9/10

Genuinely brilliant song.


----------



## zakattak192 (Sep 21, 2013)

Loomer said:


> 9/10
> 
> Genuinely brilliant song.




9/10 I loooooooooove Dragged Into Sunlight


----------



## zippykins (Sep 21, 2013)

zakattak192 said:


> 9/10 I loooooooooove Dragged Into Sunlight




5/10 It's way too drawn out for my tastes


----------



## Cnev (Sep 21, 2013)

zippykins said:


> 5/10 It's way too drawn out for my tastes




6/10. Not really my thing but a well-done song. Dig the ambient element, but find the guitar parts a bit on the dull side.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Sep 22, 2013)

3/10 that was... different


not usually into stuff like this but this song is awesome


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 22, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> 3/10 that was... different
> 
> 
> not usually into stuff like this but this song is awesome




That is just really not for me, no groove with scraming 
3/10

What i'm currently listening to:


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 22, 2013)

8.0/10 Pretty good, I'm going to listen to more



I think this speaks for it's self.


----------



## Sofos (Nov 23, 2013)

2/10. Did pretty much nothing for me.


Btw, the song below is about the horned god Pan, before anyone asks about the costume.


----------



## Edika (Nov 23, 2013)

^7/10 was expecting something completely different and much worse. It actually has a King Diamond vibe with better vocals (yeah I said it!).


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Nov 24, 2013)

Edika said:


> ^7/10 was expecting something completely different and much worse. It actually has a King Diamond vibe with better vocals (yeah I said it!).




Well, I love SP for their comic value alone, so easily 8/10 because they have some nice riffs as well. 



I still play 'The Ultimate Doom' just for the awesome music


----------



## Mprinsje (Nov 24, 2013)

2/10, i don't like that and i've never played Doom so there isn't any sentimental value to it.

Now, onto another Doom:


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic (Nov 24, 2013)

1/10 did nothing for me


----------



## wowspare (Nov 24, 2013)

TheDeathOfMusic said:


> 1/10 did nothing for me




10/10

That's the very first post rock song I ever listened to in my life, and is still one of my favourites. Will always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## Cappleton23 (Nov 24, 2013)

10/10 Just saw Lamb of God two nights ago at starland ballroom and during the wall of death the kid right in front of me tripped so I ended up at the bottom of a pile of fat dudes for more time than I would have liked.


----------



## Draceius (Nov 24, 2013)

Cappleton23 said:


> 10/10 Just saw Lamb of God two nights ago at starland ballroom and during the wall of death the kid right in front of me tripped so I ended up at the bottom of a pile of fat dudes for more time than I would have liked.




9/10, really chill, I like it.

On the opposite side of the spectrum

EDIT: I got the 666th reply, I should've posted some deicide, damn it


----------



## BusinessMan (Nov 24, 2013)

8/10. 
Listening to the garden of bleeding by exodus


----------



## zero_end (Dec 24, 2013)

6.5/10

Oh and who needs Jodorowsky when you have this:


----------



## broj15 (May 6, 2014)

resurrecting this thread just because

^^^^ 4/10. He went down hill after the Carter II and waaaaay down hill after the Carter III (that "rock" album + I am not a human being were just bad). The beat was just okay and big sean isn't really a stand out rapper.


----------



## Sofos (May 6, 2014)

3/10. Nothing in it did anything for me, but I am a fan of noise, and that had a lot of it 

Here, have some Lord Mantis. Basically doom/noise/black/sludge metal. Really amazing.


----------



## tomsargent (May 6, 2014)

7/10
There used to be this local record store I would visit that would only blare similar types of metal. The store reeked of incense, so when you would get home and open up your CD, the smell would waft up and hit you again. Much nostalgia feels.


----------



## MikeH (May 6, 2014)

8/10. Pretty much anything Jack White does, I love it.


----------



## AugmentedFourth (May 6, 2014)

MikeH said:


> 8/10. Pretty much anything Jack White does, I love it.



5/10. Not really my kinda genre, but I thought it was fairly good at first. After a while though it gets kind of grating and I get a bit tired of listening to screaming over Mastodon-esque riffs. (Sorry, not sure who else to compare to.)



EDIT: Don't listen to the whole thing if you dont like it.  Forgot this piece is 13 minutes long.


----------



## Cybin (May 10, 2014)

7/10
[YOUTUBEVID]eRENZTHTFjY[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## broj15 (May 12, 2014)

Cybin said:


> 7/10
> [YOUTUBEVID]eRENZTHTFjY[/YOUTUBEVID]



3/10 
whenever a band just blasts for 4 minutes with no real variation in dynamics or any sort of groove it just gets boring. The vocals were alright


----------



## Volsung (May 12, 2014)

5.5/10

Nothing I would listen to on a regular basis. Great energy and some cool moments, but that's about it.


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Jun 2, 2014)

Volsung said:


> 5.5/10
> 
> Nothing I would listen to on a regular basis. Great energy and some cool moments, but that's about it.
> 
> _Mephisto Waltz - The Storm_



5/10. Sounded essentially like some sort of 80's pop-rock. But the noisiness was good and I liked the "fake fade-out" ending.

Speaking of noise, here's a short but sweet bit of it:


----------



## Nlelith (Jun 2, 2014)

6/10 It's kinda enjoyable, but not my thing.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jun 2, 2014)

Nlelith said:


> 6/10 It's kinda enjoyable, but not my thing.




4/10

Too poppy, needs more prog. 



Listen til the end!


----------



## Pweaks (Jun 2, 2014)

Yo_Wattup said:


> 4/10
> 
> Too poppy, needs more prog.
> 
> ...




5/10

I've never heard of this band before but it was almost like listening to an unreleased Haunted Shores or a Periphery track. The musicians are clearly very talented and technically proficient but I didn't really feel anything while listening to that track.


----------



## Explorer (Jun 2, 2014)

Pweaks said:


>




5/10

I think it would be interesting to hear the musicians actually stretch out. This particular track shows they probably know their instruments, but they don't show many hints of it except for the drummer. It's not those other theoretical tracks I just listened to though, and this one didn't go anywhere.


----------



## Dcm81 (Jun 2, 2014)

6/10 def. talented but with solo acoustic artists I prever a percussive style or at least bass and melody simultaniously with some 2 handed tapping 


Damn this is heavy!


----------



## guitareben (Jun 2, 2014)

Dcm81 said:


> Damn this is heavy!



So it's quite generic and unoriginal... but sweet damn, that was heavy :O So .... it, I enjoyed it! XD 

6/10 , enjoyable, and well done, but nothing original.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 2, 2014)

guitareben said:


> So it's quite generic and unoriginal... but sweet damn, that was heavy :O So .... it, I enjoyed it! XD
> 
> 6/10 , enjoyable, and well done, but nothing original.




Amazing stuff! The scores from LOTR were masterfully done. 10/10





So far this album has been my pick for metal album of 2014 and this is my favorite track on it:


----------



## gunch (Jun 2, 2014)

ghstofperdition said:


> Amazing stuff! The scores from LOTR were masterfully done. 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...




About a solid 7, I could take or leave the slower, marchy Soreption songs


----------



## broj15 (Jun 2, 2014)

silverabyss said:


> About a solid 7, I could take or leave the slower, marchy Soreption songs




7.5/10. It would probably be an 8 or better if the drums sounded different. Just that one drum, idk if it's the snair or what, but it just sounds off. Other than that it was great.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 2, 2014)

^ I'd give that a solid 8, really liked it. Particularly the second half... it sort of sounds like a lower-fi version of Deafheaven. Cool!

I just love this band, they're one of my all-time favourites. This kicks ass.



If I could write songs like these guys used to... I would be the happiest dude ever. And writing music constantly, without repetition or hesitation


----------



## ZeroTolerance94 (Jun 2, 2014)

BucketheadRules said:


> ^ I'd give that a solid 8, really liked it. Particularly the second half... it sort of sounds like a lower-fi version of Deafheaven. Cool!
> 
> I just love this band, they're one of my all-time favourites. This kicks ass.
> 
> ...




7/10
I didn't think I would like it in the beginning... but then after about a minute or so I started to dig it. Definitely was interesting sounding... instrumental part towards the middle bored me a little, but the singer was great! 

Here's an absolute favorite of mine:


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jun 2, 2014)

0/10

way too much clean singing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ygSGgTi7Xs


----------



## ZeroTolerance94 (Jun 2, 2014)

Pooluke41 said:


> 0/10
> 
> way too much clean singing.



Way to be open minded. Haha.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jun 2, 2014)

Alan Jackson - 5/10. Country isn't my thing, but the arrangement was decent. Lyrics are pretty cliche.

Hanatarash - I can't tell if it's relatively listenable noise or if I'm just better able to process this sort of stuff since I last gave it a listen. Intriguing. 6/10?

Found this band somewhat recently, nice chill music.



Full album if anyone wants a bigger sample.


----------



## Isaac (Jun 3, 2014)

^ Very cool. I like the film score-esque-ness of it. In fact thefirst minute or two reminded me of a track from The Thin Red Line soundtrack, though of course by the end it's very different. Type of thing I'd listen to whilst reading or something like that. 8/10


----------



## Xaios (Oct 21, 2016)

Time to resurrect this sucker.

(Also, 3/10 for the above. Guy's got a very solid voice, but otherwise quite forgettable.)


----------



## Nlelith (Oct 22, 2016)

^ Solid 8/10. Sounds pretty awesome for the most time, but some parts of the song weren't as cool.

Twelve Foot Ninja - Monsoon


----------



## Volsung (Oct 25, 2016)

7/10

I've always loved super clear/crisp high gain tones on guitars with low tunings. Been a fan of it since 'Digimortal'. 

I didn't think the vocals would consist of mainly clean tones...good ones at that. I figured they'd be like the dime-a-dozen screams usually paired with that kind of music.

Nothing I'd go out of my way to listen to, but I didn't expect that to be so palatable to my ears. 

Here's a classic: 



Good call bringing this thread back to life Xaios. Thanks.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Oct 25, 2016)

8/10, not my normal cup of tea, but it's got a pretty catchy groove. 

This is what I'm rockin' at the moment:


----------



## Semi-pro (Oct 25, 2016)

Cool thread! 

8/10 for Acacia. Not usually a fan of "let's cover band X with heavier sound and guttular vocals" but this song works very well with the slow and sludgy style of The Acacia Strain.

I've been trying to get into the new Ihsahn lately:


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Oct 25, 2016)

Semi-pro said:


> Cool thread!
> 
> 8/10 for Acacia. Not usually a fan of "let's cover band X with heavier sound and guttular vocals" but this song works very well with the slow and sludgy style of The Acacia Strain.
> 
> I've been trying to get into the new Ihsahn lately:




7/10 
I simply don't like the new Ihsanh stuff, but I am a big fun of his first two records.

Can't get this song out of my head in the last couple of days


----------



## rokket2005 (Oct 25, 2016)

I've seen that video awhile back in the Ihsahn thread. Every time I hear Ihsahn I think it's pretty good, but I never really go out of my way to listen to more of his stuff. It's also kind of funny to me that someone at the forefront of Black Metal as a genre now makes lyric videos for his songs. I'll give it a solid 7/10

Edit: Guess I was slow scrolling through. I used to be huge into Naglfar, I love Sheol and listened to that album all through college, but I never got any whole albums of theirs since that. I guess I do have a couple single songs incuding Perpetual Horrors in my music library though. Not real big on the whole blackened death scene anymore, though naming your band after a ship made entirely of fingernails/toenails which taxis the dead to hell is a solid 10/10 in my book. 

As I write this I'm listening to the deluxe version of the last Chvrches album. One of my favorites of the added songs to the deluxe version.


----------



## dan0151 (Oct 25, 2016)

5/10 not really my cup of tea, reminds me of a movie soundtrack song and a bit to poppy for me. Great vocals though.

Been playing older stuff a lot really 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=be7iNHw8QoQ


----------



## Science_Penguin (Oct 26, 2016)

7/10. Decent for what it is. Might've been an 8 if I was playing Tony Hawk while listening to it.

I'd like to apologize to whoever's next:
https://youtu.be/GS5XP4-gmuQ?t=7m40s


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Oct 26, 2016)

^^^ If Yes & Mr. Bungle had a music baby... Definitely different! 

7/10 based solely on originality.


----------



## xzacx (Oct 26, 2016)

^^^Not my thing at all, but always have thought they were great at what they did. 8/10


Can't wait for this full album to release on Friday:


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 26, 2016)

5/10 Old Jeezy always makes me think his new stuff is gonna be hot, but its usually pretty standard. That hook was kinda lazy


----------



## Volsung (Oct 28, 2016)

7.5/10

Prior to this I never gave Coheed and Cambria one bit of attention. I did a search on them while listening because I didn't even know what they looked like. 

That said, I enjoyed the riffs and overall tone very much. 

The singer, although very talented, has a style I'd be very happy to never hear again. Other than a few moments where his voice reminded me of Michael Jackson (which is good), I couldn't really handle it. 

Okay then...I don't know how well this will go over:


----------



## zerofocus (Oct 28, 2016)

^^^^^ Never listened to Christian Death so thanks for the new experience

Its pretty cool, some interesting stuff going on in the mix (the panning choices in particular) and musically.

Song kind of drags for me though. 6/10

Currently on Office Radio so:


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Oct 28, 2016)

There's NO WAY I could rate MJ's Thriller with anything below *10/10*, because it's all about a classic. Being a huge fan of MJ myself, I'm just listening to it now.

BTW until now I was listening to this...


----------



## MikeH (Oct 28, 2016)

Rachmaninoff said:


> There's NO WAY I could rate MJ's Thriller with anything below *10/10*, because it's all about a classic. Being a huge fan of MJ myself, I'm just listening to it now.
> 
> BTW until now I was listening to this...




Never heard of this guy, but I can definitely dig some solid Flamenco-style playing. I'll give it a 7.5/10, just because it's not normally my cup of tea.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Oct 28, 2016)

I give the the whole song/video combo 8.5/10. I like the video style. Song was enjoyable though nothing innovative. Good tune none the less and I'll throw that album on a playlist to shuffle. 

http://youtu.be/r4G0nbpLySI


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Oct 28, 2016)

8.5 out of 10 for you, the intro was kinda strange, but this is nice and chill, perfect music for my mood right now. Will be returning to this one in the coming days.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 1, 2016)

8.5/10

So *this* is what all of the affluent, Abercrombie & Fitch wearing, party time douche nozzles were listening to during the early aughts. I guess they had a point here since this was pretty damn good. I've always found 311 to be talented. I'm just a cynical prick that associates this with hellish school years. 

Here's something pretentious darkwave a**holes (like me ) listen to. One of my favorites:


----------



## Dcm81 (Nov 1, 2016)

5/10 Really not my cuppa tea - sounds like monotonous, depressed 80s synth stuff.

That being said, the wierd sh!t I'm listening to atm will prob. cause a similar reaction from the next poster ;-)


----------



## Taylor (Nov 1, 2016)

Dcm81 said:


> 5/10 Really not my cuppa tea - sounds like monotonous, depressed 80s synth stuff.
> 
> That being said, the wierd sh!t I'm listening to atm will prob. cause a similar reaction from the next poster ;-)




6/10 The electronica elements aren't my thing, otherwise I would have enjoyed it more.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 1, 2016)

^^Solid 8/10 on this one, it leans a little heavier than my general tastes, but it's got great production, and is an overall solid slice of metal goodness.

As today is the two-year anniversary of Wayne Static's death, I'm rockin' this in tribute:


----------



## TedEH (Nov 1, 2016)

^ 8/10 maybe. Would be 7, but I liked the video more than the song so it gets an extra point for that. Can appreciate that it's a decent song, but not something I'd listen to regularly.

Currently listening to this:


----------



## MistaSnowman (Nov 1, 2016)

TedEH said:


> ^ 8/10 maybe. Would be 7, but I liked the video more than the song so it gets an extra point for that. Can appreciate that it's a decent song, but not something I'd listen to regularly.
> 
> Currently listening to this:




For the mood I'm currently in, this track was a nice change of pace to my day. This gets an 8 out of 10 for me. (Honestly, I was expecting something 'crushing' after the first minute of the song.)

Here is what I'm listening to:


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 1, 2016)

^^9/10 for this one, love me some Sevendust, and it's cool to find another fan here on the board!


My current jam, continuing the trend of Nov. 1st tributes:


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Nov 3, 2016)

6/10. Not my cup of tea, I prefer other kinds of metal. I find SS a bit boring and predictable.

Now, I don't like Paul Gilbert and the other shredders either, but this song is an eargasm to me.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 3, 2016)

7/10, I'm not really a fan of instumentals, but I like the oldschool production with natural sounding instruments.

I got a new MP3 reader so I'm parsing my collection to dump music into it, found this back, was a chance purchase at Wacken in the merch shop, I liked the cover. XD It's pretty classic viking metal but I really like how this album sounds, I also got their other ones but I didn't like them as much.


----------

